# Farmer and Aycock to Compete in SRS: Louisburg



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I am sorry if this has already been posted, but Danny Farmer and Judy Aycock have entered the Super Retriever Series event in Louisburg, NC, in March of this year.

I LOVE it! I can't wait to see the big dogs run!

http://www.superretrieverseries.com/register/Roster.php

JT says there are only 11 spots open if any other FTers want to go.


----------



## elmer fencl (Dec 27, 2006)

king kong vs. godzilla. ill bring the popcorn kevin.
it will be nice to watch the big dogs run!!!
want to go? ill drive.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

There was a post a couple weeks ago about them entering the KY event .


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Does this mean Farmer might run Carolina Piedmont the week after this event?
I see Judy is handling Gus. I'll be rooting for "that dog".


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Good for them. It shows what they are made of.

They have everything to loose and nothing to gain.
If they win , they were suppose to. If they don't OH MY.

I hope they do well,
john


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Good for them. It shows what they are made of.
> 
> They have everything to loose and nothing to gain.
> If they win , they were suppose to. If they don't OH MY.
> ...


True,,,, but they just did a heck of a promotion for their new training DVD's. :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Angie B said:


> True,,,, but they just did a heck of a promotion for their new training DVD's. :wink:
> 
> Angie


Is it for sale to the general public already?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Aussie said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > True,,,, but they just did a heck of a promotion for their new training DVD's. :wink:
> ...


No not yet,,, At least not that I'm aware of.

Angie


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Angie B said:


> True,,,, but they just did a heck of a promotion for their new training DVD's. :wink:
> 
> Angie


I heard a rumor about that. So, it's true. I wonder when we'll be able to get our hands on them...


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Aussie said:
> 
> 
> > Angie B said:
> ...


Is there one in the works? Does anyone else have any info? I'd be all over this like white on rice. :lol:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Buzz said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > True,,,, but they just did a heck of a promotion for their new training DVD's. :wink:
> ...


I bet they debute them the weekend they're running SRS.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > Aussie said:
> ...


Yup,,,, It was on the Waterdog website quite a while ago. That Danny and Judy were doing a video through them.

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm anxious to see what the DVD/video is about. What level of training?

I think I'll wait for the review in Online before I purchase...... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Editing was going to take place in January?


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

A few months ago I was trying to help Danny find a couple trucks and during I conversations he mentioned their new dvd's coming out. I can't remember last week let alone a few months ago but, I swear he said they would be available later this spring. He even told me what they were going to try and emphasize with them and I can't remember that either. I just remember thinking how badly I wanted them.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

From what i have been told it will be more of a problem solving video... but this was before editing.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Is this the new training DVD that intoduces clickers, treats and kisses? :wink:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Is this the new training DVD that intoduces clickers, treats and kisses? :wink:


Now that would be new now wouldn't it..... :lol: :lol: :lol: Are you sure it's a retriever training video??? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Did I just say that????

Angie


----------



## John Suits (Jan 12, 2007)

They will be here in May/June. That's the word from the seminar.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Not sure why it posted 4 times but oh well. 

Danny and Judy's DVD is coming right along. I think you will be happy with its outcome.

Schudule ETA is April 1, 2007

Shannon


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

We got it Shannon.... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

SNardi said:


> Not sure why it posted 4 times but oh well.
> 
> Danny and Judy's DVD is coming right along. I think you will be happy with its outcome.
> 
> ...


I'm getting my copy autographed. :wink:


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

A little off topic, but related the funny thing is when NAHRA used DFT's it was unmentionable, yet SRS uses it and it is acceptable. Lose the "made for TV" reply and what do you have?


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

The Answer!!!

IMHO

Another Dog Game in its infancy. Just one more games that some folks like to play with their dogs. No more, No less. 
Just happens to be televised. 

It is ALL about hanging out, yet another fun filled week with our dogs and good company. 


Shannon


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

SNardi said:


> The Answer!!!
> 
> IMHO
> 
> ...


$250 per entry is a lot more than I usually spend to hang out with my friend or dog.
:wink: 

Are you sure there aren't any other motives?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> $250 per entry is a lot more than I usually spend to hang out with my friend or dog. :wink: Are you sure there aren't any other motives?


From what I understand, typical Prize Monies Awarded per event in 2006 --

1st. $7500.00 and Crown Championship* 
2nd. $3000.00 and Crown Championship* 
3rd. $2000.00 and Crown Championship* 
4th. $1,500.00 
5th. $1,000.00 

*Crown Championship qualified handler and dog for an attempt at additional $10,000.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

The answer: advertisement. No problem with SRS just sayin'.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

kjrice said:


> The answer: advertisement. No problem with SRS just sayin'.


Your new avatar is cracking me up.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Your right. $250.00 is alot of $$ to go hang out with your dog. Not for some but for the average maybe, depends on who you talk to. Most of us pay about $120.00 for a weekend hunt test, just for the test fees or I do anyway. 

Please understand, This thing started as a made for TV deal and it has turned into alot more than that, ALOT. Advertisement was not our goal and still isn't. Yes it happens, because all that are involved see it as a great thing and want to be apart of it. The sponsors are a big part of SRS and we thank them for all that they do. 

Heck it is alot better to go and hang out here than alot of other places I know. It is a great sport and families, friends and their best buddies can come and just watch if they want. We try very hard to make the events family friendly. 

I just plain fell in love with the sport. I had never seen it when I co- produced it 7 years ago as many others had not either. It was well received from the viewer because, lets face it, if you have never seem a trial or test and you see it for the first time, watching a dog and a handler work together at 300+ yards apart, well it is really amazing and enough for alot of folks to want to go and try or watch or just somehow be apart. 

ALL of the funds go right back to the Dog and Handler teams that succeed. We give a $15,000.00 total purse back at each qualifier and the rest goes into the pot for the Crown Championship. SportDog donates a $10,000.00 purse to the top 6 teams that suceed in the Team of the year race. SRS has donations towards prize money givin by folks that just plain love this sport and want to see it grow. 

This year our first place winner will take home a $20,000.00 Dog trailer given by Mountain Top Kennels and at least $20,000.00 in Cash. The total purse is $70,000.00 in cash and prizes at this point in time. 

Hope this helps some understand the SRS deal. 

Shannon


----------



## L. Zell (Jan 24, 2005)

There are 2 DVD's coming out, one on Basics and one on problems and solutions. Due to come out this spring. Both supposed to be very reasonably priced and available places like Avery and Cabela's. At least that was the word from Danny at the seminar this weekend. Going to get both...


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Shannon, you don't have to justify the SRS. It's an awesome venue!! And I believe, in the future, THE venue. I hope to have a dog in the SRS next year.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Thank you Steve. No worries here, Everyone has their opinion on different aspects of this game. I just look at all of this as a whole. 
SRS has been extremely successful and continues to prove itself, we have unbelievable folks involved in every aspect and we are extremely proud of it.

However if it were not for AKC, HRC, NAHRA and all others we would not have the standard and extreme abilities that it takes to run at a SRS. The titles these dogs gain from the organizations they belong to give them the opportunity to come play at SRS. 

All of these organizations are the best out there and are all very very important in this game we all love. Even though we have different rules and different standards and even use different items to retrieve we are all in it because it is fun, challenging and we just plain love it. 

We are all really in this game together, one big circle. I ask the question here. Why do you run Field trials or Hunt test? Anyone???

Shannon


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

SNardi said:


> I ask the question here. Why do you run Field trials or Hunt test? Anyone???
> 
> Shannon


Because in my simple hopeful mind, I believe it is my opportunity to improve the breed that I care for so much.

How that may happen you ask? The list can go on forever and would probably bore you to death.

But one that won't show up on my list is generating revenue through canine competition.

Just my opinion and only that.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> Is this the new training DVD that intoduces clickers, treats and kisses? :wink:


You just made me spit beer through my nose! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

msdaisey said:


> Mr Booty said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the new training DVD that intoduces clickers, treats and kisses? :wink:
> ...


I hear Danny kisses all his dogs goodnight, when no one is looking!

A DVD from the best, I can't wait to see it.

If I can get it in my hands by the Brazosport Trial in May, I'll ask him to sign it.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> SNardi said:
> 
> 
> > I ask the question here. Why do you run Field trials or Hunt test? Anyone???
> ...


Generally speaking I see nothing wrong with generating revenue from canine competition.
Better that than by being a Sham'mateur, or a breeder of marginally healthy dogs.

john


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > SNardi said:
> ...


Generally speaking everyone is entitled to an opinion. :wink:


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> SNardi said:
> 
> 
> > I ask the question here. Why do you run Field trials or Hunt test? Anyone???
> ...


And here I thought you were trying to gain social acceptance through the accomplishments of your dogs. :lol:


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> The answer: advertisement. No problem with SRS just sayin'.


I think the answer is that SRS started with rubber duckies and people came to them. NAHRA started with ducks, then went to rubber duckies, chasing the participants away. Perhaps NAHRA's management had something to do with it too?

Pete


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> The answer: advertisement. No problem with SRS just sayin'


Also, I'll bet NAHRA didn't have someone like Shannon to look at, at every event.

Pete


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Buzz said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > SNardi said:
> ...


As you may have noticed, social acceptance is waaaaaaaaaaaaay down on that list. :wink:


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

:roll: :roll: :roll: 

Shannon....hope you know how much I think of you and what you do!

You keep on keepin' on sister!

Go SRS! Go Crown Championship! Go Justin, you gorgeous "bahs-turd"! :wink: 

Chris

- these doggies may WILL get wet...We southerners call it "Gumbo"...if you have a golden, bring two towels!


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks Chris,

Long time no talk to. Hope all is well with you and yours, We have been crazy with Dogs and Ducks. Had a great trip out west. Lots of ducks.

Working right now on the Problems and Solutions DVD with Danny and Judy. I learned a whole lot while we shot this. To bad I cannot fit it all in. Lots of hours for a 2 hour finished product. 

talk to you soon. 

Shann


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

SNardi said:


> I learned a whole lot while we shot this. To bad I cannot fit it all in.
> 
> Shann


I don't know about everyone else, but I'd be willing to pay extra for a multiple disk set. :?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Can any one here tell me how I might see an SRS event??? In my neighborhood, we have only satellite tv, and I have yet to find the "dog whisperer", or any kind of dog show. If anybody knows where I could look for these things, I would be eternally grateful. I would love to see the "dog whisperer" on my tv. Most especially, I would love to see these awesome competitions with dogs. I do fear the impact of sponsors on the game, have seen it too often in sailing, horses, etc. Kills the whole deal.
Love my dog anyway he is always going to be better than yours,, regards, Carol


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

You didn't say what satilite service. The Dog Whisperer is on the National Geographic Channel. On Directv, it's channel 276, and it airs mostly on Friday nights.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Carol,

What do you mean the impact of sponsors on a game, Give me a for instance. I am just curious.

Shannon


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

SNardi said:


> Thanks Chris,
> 
> Long time no talk to. Hope all is well with you and yours, We have been crazy with Dogs and Ducks. Had a great trip out west. Lots of ducks.
> 
> ...


How bout an unrated directors cut! :lol:


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

DKR said:


> SNardi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Chris,
> ...


Butts and Mutts 8)


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

SNardi said:


> Thanks Chris,
> 
> Long time no talk to. Hope all is well with you and yours, We have been crazy with Dogs and Ducks. Had a great trip out west. Lots of ducks.
> 
> ...


Shann,

It's a VERY cold Friday night in Indy. I'm here to attend an industry show for the day job and I get to see live, some true American heros in the morning who were on the Appollo 13 mission in April of 1970. I'll get to see and hear the man who made the phrase "Houston we have a problem" famous...as well as the man on the other end, on earth who lead the team to make it all better.

Ironically, the shirt I'll be wearing at the event, under a sportcoat, is one you may recall. Only THIS TIME, the long-sleeved, fairly heavy fabric is suited to the climate!  (Says a little four letter network name, and has four animal pics in boxes above the left chest pocket)

I can't wait until our paths cross again. I think fondly of a day in some flooded backwater willows where a treebark and stick battle between producer and talent took place...as I recall, there was some screeching and screaming involved. Come to think of it, you may have yelled a little too!

-Your fan from the Flatlands,

Chris


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

Chris, -Failure is not an option- Had the privledge to see those guys speak before. They do a great job, I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

John Davis said:


> Once he begin to go I think Tera wasn't far behind him. You could tell she was out of her element. She was physically shaking once he started to go. She's got nothing to be ashamed of; I've seen it happen to guys with a lot more experience than her, that's just SRS. You don't think all those big named field trialers skip it because they think they can win it do you?


I found this over on the SRS site in the coverage of Union City. Reminds me of the old saying "Choose your words carefully, you just may have to eat them."

Let the real games begin. :twisted:


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Ken Archer said:


> John Davis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been watching this thread......It's going to be fun to see what happens??? I hear that the shotguns have been blazing around Vinwwod the last couple weeks, even though duck season is over!

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Hopefully they are using those HRC popper loads at the line, to save their ears, and the dog's ears...


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Archer said:


> You don't think all those big named field trialers skip it because they think they can win it do you?


I found this over on the SRS site in the coverage of Union City. Reminds me of the old saying "Choose your words carefully, you just may have to eat them."

:twisted:[/quote]

I don't think the big named Field Trailers even give the SRS a second thought. I would think they think they already play a tougher more established game. Plus, they aren't getting ready to promote a new training DVD.

Run whichever venue you want to run but, don't compare it to Field Trials, they are two totally different games.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> I don't think the big named Field Trailers even give the SRS a second thought.


I love FTs as much as anyone, but if FTers are "not giving SRS a second thought," I feel sorry for them. It is a fun game. More FTers should give it a go.



> I would think they think they already play a tougher more established game.


"More established?" Yep. But SRS is getting regular TV publicity, which could eventually cut into the FT establishment. Not likely anytime soon. But possibly someday. Personally, I hope not. I like both.

"Tougher?" Conceptually -- absolutely! But there has to be said something for the excitement factor when we run these high-powered dogs. Duck calls and gunshots from the line, working from lay-out blinds and waving goose-flags, multiple birds falling in close. FTers regularly bemoan such "breaking tests."

In the end it is just another game, and the more games we can play with these wonderful animals, the better.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> multiple birds falling in close.


Wouldn't that be multiple rubber duckies :wink: :?: ........not quite as exciting as the real thing, and not nearly as exciting as 50 to 100 mallards circling overhead quacking and chuckling


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Ken Archer said:
> 
> 
> > You don't think all those big named field trialers skip it because they think they can win it do you?
> ...


I don't think the big named Field Trailers even give the SRS a second thought. I would think they think they already play a tougher more established game. Plus, they aren't getting ready to promote a new training DVD.

Run whichever venue you want to run but, don't compare it to Field Trials, they are two totally different games.[/quote]


No doubt. The overall dog and handler are tested to a much greater extreme at SRS. It is a totally different game. Booty...you still run dogs don't you? I'll pay your entry fee...if you want to come show me how the big boys do it?

If you get to the finals I'll let you keep the 8K and I'll cover the production cost of your new training DVD for you?

What ya say?

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Now you gone and stepped in it, Booty.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I have never been to an event but from what i have heard is u never know what u may see.... To me that can put any great handler and dog or even big dogs in trouble quick.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Guys,

I'm just funnin ol' Booter. But, I really would pay his entry fee....I been meaning to talk with him for sometime. 

Trials are like the pretty, clean and socially acceptable gent who loves Bach.
SRS is the "po, run down, buck toothed step brother that love Skynnerd. 
You gotta keep your eye on him.

I know Judy will be fine....Farmer's the one that'll be fun to watch! He's bad nervous.

JT


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> The overall dog and handler are tested to a much greater extreme at SRS.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JT


Justin, I was just curious what you mean by this? Is it that the handler is involved more with gun handling and such or the overall dog work?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> No doubt. The overall dog and handler are tested to a much greater extreme at SRS. It is a totally different game. Booty...you still run dogs don't you? I'll pay your entry fee...if you want to come show me how the big boys do it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JT


That's OK, I'll take Danny's new DVD. Like I said earlier in the thread, he is the best!

quote
Overall dog and handler are tested to a much greater extreme at SRS. 

That's very debatable. Personally, I'll stick with the game that has evolved over the last 70 years. But, we do both agree that they are totally different and with that takes different training. I'm not going to stop doing what I've been doing to train to play another game. 

I took exception the the comment about FTers and that they don't play because they can't win in SRS. The most accomplished retriever trainers are U S FT trainers. Danny has his reasons for running it but, I doubt you will see Lardy, Rorem, Gonia to name a very few enter SRS. Not because they can't win it but, because they beleive in the competition that is U S Field Trials. 
P S I have no problem with dogs winning money! Lets face it, there is money involved in the FT game as well.

Good luck with SRS, I'm all for people making $$$ and I do watch it when I am at home!


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

achiro said:


> Justin Tackett said:
> 
> 
> > The overall dog and handler are tested to a much greater extreme at SRS.
> ...


A,

I meant nothing by it at all. I was trying to get Booty wound up.....What you'll find out about us over at SRS...is we are just having fun...nobody takes anything very serious. When John davis said that he was lookiing dead at a certain big time FT'er who was at the event watching the interview.

The decisions involved in a SRS are tough...not tunlike any retriever event. There is quite a bit more that goes into a mark than talking the dog into the bird, or trying to get the line you are looking for. 

Because a big hunt will kill you...the risk to reward on whether or not to handle is often a game breaker at SRS. The crowd so close to the line has also thrown many for a loop regardless of their primarl game. 

Then...the hunting savvy is what seperates the men from the boys.

Sure you can train for a test, and you can train for a lengthy well placed white coat set-up. But, sooner or later your going to have to start bangin and shuckin out of boats, blinds with calls and guys whoopin and hollerin....either you do that sort of thing regulalry or you don't. Those boys are good with those "Rubber Duckies". They can throw em' some ways that you can't throw a duck.

It's always fun. We may never get Booty to run....but you never know who may break down and come hang out on the trashy side of town next? It's an awful lot of fun over here.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

It's always fun. We may never get Booty to run....but you never know who may break down and come hang out on the trashy side of town next? It's an awful lot of fun over here.

Thanks,

JT[/quote]

Come shoot a Cajun Show and I'll do my best to get y'all set up on some great grounds on private property in Lebeau, La. just north of Lafayette. 

Crawfish season is just starting!

Heck, I have to listen to Skynyrd everytime I go to Bama! :wink:


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> It's always fun. We may never get Booty to run....but you never know who may break down and come hang out on the trashy side of town next? It's an awful lot of fun over here.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JT


Come shoot a Cajun Show and I'll do my best to get y'all set up on some great grounds on private property in Lebeau, La. just north of Lafayette. 

Crawfish season is just starting!

Heck, I have to listen to Skynyrd everytime I go to Bama! :wink:[/quote]


Now Booty....that's exactly what I'm talking about. I'm a "Public Land Guy". You've got to drop this elitest mentality and come play in the mud with the Trash over at SRS.

Get one of those professionally trained dogs of yours that you actually hunt, (you do hunt your dogs don't you) and come on over here and show these silly hunt testers how the big boys play. 
I'm telling you...you can win this thing. Then we'll get you a training DVD made and we won't have to promote it like Danny's doing.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

> I've been watching this thread......It's going to be fun to see what happens??? I hear that the shotguns have been blazing around Vinwwod the last couple weeks, even though duck season is over!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JT


I wonder how that type of training is going to effect this weekends trial????

It just might be their new secret weapon... 8) 

Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tackett,

First off, I will say what SRS is doing or does is totally cool with me. I'm all for people choosing to do whatever they deem as worthwhile with the dogs they love so much. As you know, I'm all about the dogs. :wink: However you feel this is good for the dog, sounds good to me.

But to say that SRS is for the "Po, Trash Folk" is such BS.

Does SRS turn a profit? Maybe not.

But I bet there is some money generated somewhere.

Of coarse, you don't run around with "TEAM WATERDOG" for nothing now do you?

Now don't get me wrong, I'm cool with someone making a profit as a businessman.

But in my opinion, the reason the considered "elite" dog folks will never venture to the "other" side is due to the fact that the SRS events heavily favor the "entertainment" side of dog games.

Is there skill, of coarse.

But ESPN don't air show's that don't attract the general "Po Folk" unless they can become amused by FIDO catching the "dunkin' Doykin". :wink: 

I'd love to attend an SRS event for the reasons of......like you said.........just good ole' fun.

But then again, I saw your show in Stuggart and that was a total circus. :lol: 

But it generated a crowd and generated revenue for someone. :wink: 

Example.........me...........I want one of them dog stands.

Bottom line, in my dumb a$$ opinion, when money becomes involved in any game..............it dilutes the true intent. And I have to believe, some company somewhere is making some money on an event such as this.  

Other than that, if SRS serves beer.............I'm there. 8)


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Other than that, if SRS serves beer.............I'm there. 8)


Yea but Ken, the beer is fine but then they are going to make you listen to Lynard Synyrd! :wink:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Other than that, if SRS serves beer.............I'm there. 8)
> ...


Ahh hell, forget that then.

If they throw out some Haggard, ETC, or Cory Morrow..........then we'll talk.

But I can only listen to "Sweet Home Alabama" so many times.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Ahh hell, forget that then.
> 
> If they throw out some Haggard, ETC, or Cory Morrow..........then we'll talk.
> 
> But I can only listen to "Sweet Home Alabama" so many times.


Or some early ZZ Top or some old Allmans with Duanne. :wink:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh hell, forget that then.
> ...


What about Zydaco (or however you spell that stuff). :lol:


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

I can't answer any of the finanical questions about SRS....I'm an employee. I would assume it turns a profit.

But, what you have to understand is that there are two very distinct sides of SRS.

1. The side where sponsors pay to be associated with the lifestyle, and to market to retriever owners and hunters.
2. The side where there are a bunch of guys and gals competing with their dogs. It's popular because it is a true test of overall abilities. As long as you hang around...your series is coming. 

However...I agree with what you are saying. But, it's hard for me to understand your thoughts about money. Most successful pros have sponsors in traditional trials. Entry fees go towards the same expenses we have.....it's just we give the money back.

SRS is no different. It works the exact same way....except we can give entry fees back to the handlers as prize money because we make the sponsors pay for their association. This covers our expenses.

It's not complicated and we have no one to take care of. I think you'd be very surprised by how the competitors treat each other, not to mention the overall mood around the event. It's pretty light.

I could give you 100 examples of things I have seen between handlers that shocked me. That may all change tomorrow. But the last 6 years has been a whole lot of fun....with very few complaints or riffs for anyone.

As you know.....Team Waterdog is about introducing folks to retrievers. We have plenty of folks to do tradional seminars, that can help the enthuiast.
We are there to entertain and help the average Joe who wants to grab a puppy and get started.
Again, I'm sure the retailers and other companies involved find some value in it....it's a lot of fun for me and the fellas. 

I hope you decide to come and compete....hopefully I can change your opinion to the positive.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> I hope you decide to come and compete....hopefully I can change your opinion to the positive.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JT


Please don't misunderstand me.

I am positive on anything that promotes retrievers.

If SRS does that, I'm sold.

But without knowing the inside details, I'm fairly confident the circut is designed to profit an organization somehow. Whether that be through advertisement profits or whatever.

Let me put it to you this way. Let's take competition calling for example. I'm sure Chris could speak for the game has changed. Why? Well for various reasons. Call makers sponsoring callers, callers chosing calls depending on $$, ect. 

Point is, the sport is not as "pure" as yester year.

Let's take another avenue. Amatuer Baseball. Back in the day, you tried out and a coached picked you. Play ball.........

Well now days, you got showcase events charging kids, teams charging kids, ect.

What I'm saying.............is when money gets involved, the "pureness" is lost.

Does this directly speak for SRS? I have no idea. I have to believe you when you say you and all involved are having a great time.

All I'm saying is................when money get's involved, something is lost.

In this case, 4 legged fur balls could become victum of the "game".


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken, it's the good old Free Enterprise System working at its best! Nothing wrong with $$$ even if they do turn a profit. It is the American way, it makes us tick. 8)

And, it's spelled, Zydeco. :!: 

Check out the new Travis Matte and the Zydeco Kingpin's CD titled, Booty Zydeco!


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

Callers are getting "sponsored" by callmakers? The callmaker that sponsored me must have lost the address to send my check! I will be calling him first thing in the morning to discuss my expenses from the last 10 years! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Ken,



> All I'm saying is................when money get's involved, something is lost.
> 
> In this case, 4 legged fur balls could become victum of the "game".


The organization that you speak of is Dancin Dog Productions, L.L.C. It is the owner of the Super Retriever Series. 

I am the owner of DDP, LLC. I am not sure where to start but let me try to give my imput.

First of all I hope to God that our 4 legged fur balls do not become victums of this game. Not sure what that even means. 

I am really very new to this sport....What I call still a Rookie....so bear with me. 

Let me ask you Why do Field Trialers play their game?? What is the Purist statement and what does that mean??

I was honored to hang around some true Field Trialers last summer and when I started finding out how much some of these dogs were worth I about did a flip. So is there High $$ going on somewhere in this game as well? Just really curious. Forgive me if I am wrong. I am very unfamiliar with the Field Trial game but learning more each and everyday.

Now... SRS Justin mentioned 2 sides. I have to says it is more like 3. 

The 2 he mentions 



> 1. The side where sponsors pay to be associated with the lifestyle, and to market to retriever owners and hunters.
> 2. The side where there are a bunch of guys and gals competing with their dogs. It's popular because it is a true test of overall abilities. As long as you hang around...your series is coming.


The last side is mine. 

The fact that even if the Sponsors ,who pay for a lifestyle, advertising on a network and the association to be a part of SRS went away, went totally away. No Sponsors......

We would still have 125 teams come and play at each event 5 times a year and pay their entry fees and know that the Top 12 would take home the $$ prize of it all. The other 113 teams will have had a great time watching the others make it go home and enter the next one. I wouldn't take this thing away from them for anything. I truly think they love to play. If I didn't I wouldn't do it. 

The folks and their dogs mean the world to me and I will do everything in my power to protect them and beleive it or not the SPORT OF DOGS as a complete whole. 

We have always supported it all AS A WHOLE. You have had to start somewhere in this game to get to the level we test. 

I am intrigued with all of it and have since the first test I saw. I am interested in every single aspect of every single organization and when, where, and how it all started. 

I also happen to be in Television and love trying to protray it for the viewers who love to watch. No more no less....

$$ have absolutley nothing to do with it for DDP, LLC. It truly is just a passion that we love to give the ones who want to play.

Shannon

PS. I drive my truck to every event with my dog just like everyone else. 

Oh and Mr Booty..... Louisiana has the best food in the world.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

SNardi said:


> Ken,
> 
> Let me ask you Why do Field Trialers play their game?? What is the Purist statement and what does that mean??


Field Trialers play this game for several different reasons depending on the individual.

Some do it for social acceptance, some do it as a hobby during the off hunting season, some do it for the competition, some do it because in their simple mind they believe they can contribute to increasing the performance of the breed.



> So is there High $$ going on somewhere in this game as well? Just really curious. Forgive me if I am wrong. I am very unfamiliar with the Field Trial game but learning more each and everyday.


As far as I know, the only profits taking place are in training services and/or breeding practices.

Maybe your disbelief on how much a dog may be worth comes from the amount of money these dogs may have accured in training bills.


Shannon, please don't take offense to my opinions. If you believe that SRS and the company you own are doing things for the right reasons.........................that's all that matters.

You don't owe me an explanation for anything.

But I believe I can have an opinion on things as well................

And again, it's my opinion that when money becomes involved...........things change. Period.

Point being, I don't think Danny Farmer would be running SRS for the "good time" involved. And I'd rather not speak for Danny, but most folks can read between the lines here. :wink:


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Understood and opinion accepted. I do not take offense to your opinions at all, just need to state what the Little company of DDP, does. 

Seems like the folks at SRS do all of this pretty much for the same reasons. 

Just for the record I do not believe that the $$ theses dogs are worth is accured through training fees, I am a bit smarter than that. 
Just had no idea at the time. 

Thanks and maybe you can come to one someday and just enjoy, You can close your eyes when we throw out the ATB's

Shannon


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Ken, it's the good old Free Enterprise System working at its best! Nothing wrong with $$$ even if they do turn a profit. It is the American way, it makes us tick. 8)


It's funny how this response is never used when talking about modern day athletes. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

SNardi said:


> Thanks and maybe you can come to one someday and just enjoy,
> 
> Shannon


Thanks, and I hope I get the opportunity.

Although I must say.............if it's anything like the 21 gun dog solute that Tackett and friends displayed in Stuggart this fall......................................................................

I'M OUT. :wink:


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wildfowl Adventures said:


> Callers are getting "sponsored" by callmakers? The callmaker that sponsored me must have lost the address to send my check! I will be calling him first thing in the morning to discuss my expenses from the last 10 years! Thanks for the heads up.


Christian, please let me know how that turns out. I've got a few expenses that I'd like to get comped myself.

I think you owe me a return phone call. You gettin' a little like those bigtime boys who don't return phone calls? :wink: 

Hope you and Keith had a good, safe season. 

See you on the trail somewhere?


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Ken,

I'm sayin we are friends, so don't get twisted up on me.

BUT, By you saying that breeding and training fees are the only money being made at Tradional trials is nutts!

Since we want to talk about reality (sometimes ugly) let's do it.

1. Dog Food. That is a 35 billion (that's right with a B industry) Pick up any of your retriever periodicals or look around a HT/FT/or SRS.
2.Trucks....See the millions of dollars of trucks at any event.
3. Training Gear....Go see Tom Dokken's place sometime, you'll quickly understand what training gear can do.
4. Chassis Mounts, Trailers, Toppers and the like they all make money from our little ol' game.
5. Vets and their re-hab programs and sporting dog specialists.
6. Pharmaceutical companies...Interceptor, Heart Guard.....
7. Companies that make supplemnemnts for quicker recovery.
8. AKC, UKC.....Do you think they are "501-C3's"?
9. Entry Express....You don't think Mehringer pays for that King ranch on his good looks do you?

Yes...they all bring something good to our game...but to do it they must earn money. 

Breeding.....Come on man....This is where it can get ugly. How many "Stud" dogs die from various health issues that are top secret, because of the sheer dollars involved. 
These are all facts of the game....

SRS is nothing new....The only difference is the winning handlers get the money directly, not indirectly.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken, you don't think theirs big money in FT's? You say money changes everything, thats why SRS is different. Dude FT's are just as much about money. How much money do the FT's pro's charge for the dog training? How many sponsors do they have? How much land and equipment costs are involved? Have you seen the homes of the prominent amateurs in FT's? I've been to the Dubose's shack in Georgia, and I live in the same town with Jack Volstead, well live in the general area my tax bracket makes living next to him prohibitive. If you think FT's are pure as the driven snow then you're obviously living somewhere it doesn't snow...

/Paul


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

SNardi said:


> Ken,
> I was honored to hang around some true Field Trialers last summer and when I started finding out how much some of these dogs were worth I about did a flip. So is there High $$ going on somewhere in this game as well? Just really curious. Forgive me if I am wrong. I am very unfamiliar with the Field Trial game but learning more each and everyday.





Ken Guthrie said:


> Maybe your disbelief on how much a dog may be worth comes from the amount of money these dogs may have accured in training bills.





SNardi said:


> Just for the record I do not believe that the $$ these dogs are worth is accured through training fees, I am a bit smarter than that.
> Shannon


As someone that knows next to nothing about the game/sport of field trials this kind of catches my eye. I don't know what kind of numbers you heard thrown around. But it occurs to me that what you might be missing is all the money, time, and emotion that goes into all the dogs that don't make it for every one that is successful. I own a puppy that is the very first dog I ever intended to run in trials. She is just over 8 months old. So far, I've put just over $7000 into her. Who knows if she will ever even run a trial. Could be that someday she'll go really cheap as a gundog to a friend, and I'll have to start all over again...

I'm reminded of a thread that I read on RTF some time ago. The post that really made an impression on me was posted by Ted Shih. You have to scroll down the page to find his post. For me it was an eye opener as to how much some folks put into FT.

http://retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6471&highlight=therapy+marks



Justin Tackett said:


> Guys,
> Trials are like the pretty, clean and socially acceptable gent who loves Bach.
> SRS is the "po, run down, buck toothed step brother that love Skynnerd.
> You gotta keep your eye on him.
> JT


I know that this is the face that gets put on it. But realistically, how many people running SRS that get dogs to that level are truley "po folk?" How much time, money, etc. go into getting a dog to the SRS level? How much will those dogs that win be worth? I know even less about SRS than I do FT, but from my perspective - that characterization of SRS is pure marketing. I imagine I could be wrong, but if it motivates regular Joes to take an interest, that's fine.

Booty, and JT. For the record, it's Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Have you seen the homes of the prominent amateurs in FT's? I've been to the Dubose's shack in Georgia, and I live in the same town with Jack Volstead, well live in the general area my tax bracket makes living next to him prohibitive.
> /Paul


I'm pretty sure they would live in those "shacks" whether they played the dog games or not. 
I'm also pretty sure that Ken is right that other than breeding(stud fee's puppies) there is no money for the am in running field trials. In other words, there isn't a $10,000 purse everyone is trying to win at the end of the day. If there is, I've been left way out of the loop. :lol: 

As far as the SRS, I'm all for it. I may even throw my hat out there if I can ever get a dog out of basics. :lol: 

Oh, and JT, anybody that carries a double like yours to duck hunt can't be talkin like they is part of the po folks crowd. Us po folks use pumps, then switch to the auto loader when the scratch off hits a winner. :twisted:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

It is a good time to be in the dog games that is for sure. 


Ken, 

Every time you whine about the evil “profit motive” the SRS, the new training video, etc. gets a free plug……and that leads me to my next question….

Ken…are you employed by DDP LLC. ? Enquiring minds want to know. :wink:


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

> As someone that knows next to nothing about the game/sport of field trials this kind of catches my eye. I don't know what kind of numbers you heard thrown around. But it occurs to me that what you might be missing is all the money, time, and emotion that goes into all the dogs that don't make it for every one that is successful. I own a puppy that is the very first dog I ever intended to run in trials. She is just over 8 months old. So far, I've put just over $7000 into her. Who knows if she will ever even run a trial. Could be that someday she'll go really cheap as a gundog to a friend, and I'll have to start all over again...


Buzz, Not sure if you were reffering to me or yourself as knowing next to nothing, BUT I can assure you that I am very aware of the time, the money and MOSTLY the emotion that goes in to all the dogs that don't make it. I HAVE ONE!!!!! I train her myself and I am her biggest fault. She would never go to anyone else. It is mostly the rules and regulations I am not totally sure of. 

Anyway, Understand that I spend most of my time teaching folks through video about the lifestyle of the Hunter and his companion, Whether is be Big time Field Trial dog or just plain ole Huntin dog, no matter, each one is equally loved, incredible at what they do, fun to watch, cherished but their owner and it always touches me. I just try to create that same feeling to a public that is not really there. 



> But realistically, how many people running SRS that get dogs to that level are truley "po folk?" How much time, money, etc. go into getting a dog to the SRS level? How much will those dogs that win be worth? I know even less about SRS than I do FT, but from my perspective - that characterization of SRS is pure marketing. I imagine I could be wrong, but if it motivates regular Joes to take an interest, that's fine.


I guess what that means is that we get field trial folks, Hunt tests folks and just Amatuer Dog owners at an SRS. We are all about promoting a new game to any and all that want to play. I think that is just a figure of speech so to speak. I have been to a Field Trial and been to lots of SRS's and there is a difference in atmosphere by far. 
Marketing is not what this game is all about, It helps on the Production side of it, but like I said above, Take that away and it is still a fun filled weekend at the SRS. 

It Feels like alot of folks live in a little bitty box. I am proud and glad of the fact that I am able to look at all these little boxes as a whole and learn and embrace them all. Makes a better bigger box with a lot more fun in them.

Shannon


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Everything that everybody just said is very true.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

The word everyone is looking for is:


MARKETING!!!!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> Everything that everybody just said is very true.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JT


So does this mean you are gonna be carrying a mossi pump next year? :lol: 

Seriously, don't take offense to anything here. Remember, lots of things get lost in translation on a message board. AND you weren't here(I suppose you were out bustin ducks and geese while we were sitting here at our desks wishing we were) when several of us were bragging on your show. :wink:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

achiro said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen the homes of the prominent amateurs in FT's? I've been to the Dubose's shack in Georgia, and I live in the same town with Jack Volstead, well live in the general area my tax bracket makes living next to him prohibitive.
> ...


Exactly. It takes money. Ever did the math on how much money Patton has brought in on stud fee's? Don't tell me there's no money in this game. I have a friend who finished up his degree on stud fee's, and that was just with a MH dog. 

/Paul


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

First of all, if you think the AKC isn't about money, you're hallucinating. As someone already mentioned, the AKC is NOT a non-profit organization. And so what if the sponsors of SRS, DDP, Danny Farmer, Judy Aycock, or whoever else makes money off of SRS. Justin and Shannon have already told you that ALL of the entry fee money is given back to the winners as prize money. And YES, it is very good marketing, so what??????? The SRS brings a new venue to the participants and the public and helps promote retrievers to the general public. These people are doing a GOOD thing for retrievers as a whole. If you don't like the venue, that's fine. The "rubber duckie" thing is the right thing to do. If they used real ducks on television in the SRS, the animal rights groups would be all over it ("They kill innocent birds to play a game"). 

In my book, the SRS is a very well thought out, very well marketed, VERY POSITIVE venue for the retriever game as a whole. Hats off to Shannon, Justin, the sponsors, the participants and everyone else who is involved in the SRS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

As long as ALL parties shoot straight, there is NOTHING wrong with someone making money for providing "goods and/or services".

No difference in selling dogs, TV advertising, or CONCRETE!!!!

Jerry


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Steve Hester said:


> First of all, if you think the AKC isn't about money, you're hallucinating. As someone already mentioned, the AKC is NOT a non-profit organization. And so what if the sponsors of SRS, DDP, Danny Farmer, Judy Aycock, or whoever else makes money off of SRS. Justin and Shannon have already told you that ALL of the entry fee money is given back to the winners as prize money. And YES, it is very good marketing, so what??????? The SRS brings a new venue to the participants and the public and helps promote retrievers to the general public. These people are doing a GOOD thing for retrievers as a whole. If you don't like the venue, that's fine. The "rubber duckie" thing is the right thing to do. If they used real ducks on television in the SRS, the animal rights groups would be all over it ("They kill innocent birds to play a game").
> 
> In my book, the SRS is a very well thought out, very well marketed, VERY POSITIVE venue for the retriever game as a whole. Hats off to Shannon, Justin, the sponsors, the participants and everyone else who is involved in the SRS!!!!!!!!


Did I miss where someone said that the SRS is a bad thing? :roll:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I just like watching the dogs that do those long jump competitions.

And Tackett... if i had to pay for my King Ranch with my looks, i'd be drivin an 86 Datsun - as would you!!!!!!

I love this country. I love that people can make money doing things they enjoy. I love seeing someone with an idea, that puts forth effort to make it real, profit from that. And I love the fact that we all have the right to bitch about it.

Tackett is a marketting genius. He's bringing Danny's video to a market WAY bigger than this little field trial world we think is reality. Danny could not have made a smarter move than hooking up with Tackett on this thing ------ OR ------ Tackett could not have made a smarter move than hooking up with Danny. Either way, it's gonna be big baby!

SM


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

achiro said:


> Justin Tackett said:
> 
> 
> > Everything that everybody just said is very true.
> ...


No, no man. I didn't take anything you said wrong. In fact I agree with 99.9% of everything said. hey, I love tradional trials..it's where I started, but it's tough to watch for the newbie. He doesn't understand perserverance, courage, biddability....so we have to pacify him while he begins to appreciate those things. That's why we whizz, bang, boom.

My gun was a gift from my Dad...it finally gave up last year. I got a new one exactly like my old one, and I'm just as bad with that one as i was with the first one.

Thanks for the kind words. You guys have a good season?

JT


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> Thanks for the kind words. You guys have a good season?
> 
> JT


Nope. Mine was too short. Only lasted 6 months...

Guns UP....

/Paul


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> You guys have a good season?
> 
> JT


No would be an understatement for me. The drought devistated our local farm crops and dried up our water, not just low ponds...no ponds. The birds just were not here. Folks in other parts of the state that had some rain had the best season they have had in years, I missed out on that because lots of things going on kept me from being able to travel at all. There's always next year. :wink:


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I just like watching the dogs that do those long jump competitions.
> 
> And Tackett... if i had to pay for my King Ranch with my looks, i'd be drivin an 86 Datsun - as would you!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words however untrue. 

Farmer and Aycocks' video will sell because it's good. They both know a ton about retrievers, Judy's great on camera, Farmer is horrible.
Shannon Nardi is a very good producer, and to my knowledge is the only human being to have won an Emmy on Sporting Dogs. The video was shot unlike any I have seen...no expense was spared. Thanks to those greedy, money grubbing sponsors. 

The concept of the video (Problems and Solutions) is all Farmer's. Although Judy did all the hard stuff.

My job was to stand around and say things like "You guys want something to drink?" or "Wow, that one has a pretty coat" ...and ...."Shut-up Brasseaux, Danny was too a good trainer even before you showed up".

It's lighter than most I've seen and it's real. You'll see dogs have problems....you'll see screw-ups, and you'll see Danny and Judy fight through these issues and resolve the problem.

The really great part about the video is we can all buy it for $39.99 each. Two hours of dog training know how for $39. bucks. All because of those damn sponsors!

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, I guess I will never be able to put in writing explaining my true emotions.

The way I see this is just like Christmas.........................

When we commericialized Christmas, the true meaning of the event was tainted.

Christmas has turned into a money making cash cow for businesses.

And what is lost...................

The true intent of the day itself.

Is this far fetched? Of coarse...........but it's the only way I know how to explain what I'm trying to get at.

Let's try this................

Let's say Avery Outdoors deems it profitable to change "Vinwood Kennels" to "Avery Kennels"

So now, Danny is running FC AFC Avery Annie and she obtains High Point All Age in 2008.

Well, FC Purina Pete would be a perfect pedigree match with FC AFC Avery Annie but FC Purina Pete is owned by Mr. Drake Clothing Co.

So, we all know there ain't no way Mr. Drake Clothing Co. is gonna breed to FC AFC Avery Annie.

What's lost?

The possibility of increasing the gene pool of the dogs we love so much.

I know most of you by know are thinking......................Damn this dude is off the wall.

But I'm serious.................think back to all the "pure" things in life that have changed in some form or fashion.

I bet you will be able to trail the "cash" somewhere in the whole demise.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I know most of you by know are thinking......................Damn this dude is off the wall.
> 
> But I'm serious.................think back to all the "pure" things in life that have changed in some form or fashion.


Actually Ken, I was thinking:

Damn, this dude is pretty smart for an old washed up baseball player! :shock:


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Well, I guess I will never be able to put in writing explaining my true emotions.
> 
> The way I see this is just like Christmas.........................
> 
> ...


I feel you. Good point. Your right. 

I understand you, but I would have thought that innocence was gone about the time you wrote your first check to Farmer.

JT


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Well, I guess I will never be able to put in writing explaining my true emotions.
> 
> The way I see this is just like Christmas.........................
> 
> ...


Uh......commercialization didn't ruin Christmas, religion did...

/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I guess I will never be able to put in writing explaining my true emotions.
> ...


Always amazed how folks think they know what transactions took place with dogs I've owned.
:roll:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> 9. Entry Express....You don't think Mehringer pays for that King ranch on his good looks do you?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JT


I figured that King Ranch was paid for by his Pimpin' business. What does he call it, 'Pickup Truck Cowgirls.net"? Great marketing angle for the Dallas Metroplex! It's all cash too. :wink:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

And another example of where society is at today.............................

We justify what's acceptable by the ability to own a King Ranch. :wink: 

My point is proven each and every post, but I think I'm the only one getting it. :?


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> My point is proven each and every post, but I think I'm the only one getting it. :?


That should tell you something.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Justin Tackett said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Guthrie said:
> ...


Forgive me.

I assumed since he handled and trained your dog, that he received some form of compensation. 


My apologies,

JT


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Kyle B said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > My point is proven each and every post, but I think I'm the only one getting it. :?
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!

Sorry-first good laugh in a couple of days!

M


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Justin Tackett said:
> ...


No problem,

I'm sure Danny can tell you our finacial agreements over your next sales meeting. :wink:


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*thanks*

*I would like to thank the posters on this thread for it seems like forever since we have had a thread that has caught and kept my attention. I don't want to cast a bad light or poke fun, but I sure get tired of what to feed, or what to name, but I guess I don't have to read them all either  

Keeping the thread alive regards,

Aaron

I don't have a King Ranch.*


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Kyle B said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > My point is proven each and every post, but I think I'm the only one getting it. :?
> ...


In fact it does............................. :wink: 

as stated in some of my posts in the past. :lol:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> And another example of where society is at today.............................
> 
> We justify what's acceptable by the ability to own a King Ranch. :wink:


Or a mudbuddy boat. :wink:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

achiro said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > And another example of where society is at today.............................
> ...


You could of called it a mudbug. I don't care.

I bought it to get me from point A to point B.

Not to become socially accepted. :wink:


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Justin Tackett said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Guthrie said:
> ...


ooooooo! That was good. That was very good. 

You Bastard!

JT


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

achiro said:


> Or a mudbuddy boat. :wink:


Whoa, that's punching below the belt!

How else is Ken going to get Dozer to the duck blind? He purchased that Mudbuddy for the dog!!!

Who loves ya Ken.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Guthrie said:
> ...


You keep telling yourself that. :lol:

Mudbuddy envy regards,


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> > Or a mudbuddy boat. :wink:
> ...


Exactly...........and that hole we used to have as our own is no longer a secret because of guys like Tackett.

He airs a show promoting the sport of duck hunting.

Then, every Barney goes out and buys an Remington 870, a dozen Flambeau's, and Haydel's duck call.......................

What do ya know.............they are in our used to be "pure" spot.

But who cares right? Cause Tackett made his money, Remington's sales were up, Eli Haydel is happy, and so is Barney.

And why does Booty care, he has his own corporate duck lease. :wink: (this is only hypothetical)

The only thing that is lost is that peaceful morning with Dozer and I sitting together. :wink: 

Even if we got there with a Mudbuddy.

But Tackett is the hero cause he and Yella are promoting a good thing. :roll: 



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Starting to believe my own BS regards,

Gut


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Mr Booty said:
> 
> 
> > achiro said:
> ...


Sad thing is there are truly people that believe that crap. :roll:


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Mr Booty said:
> 
> 
> > achiro said:
> ...



I hope your happy......I'm off to kill myself.

JT


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Booty said:
> ...


 :shock: :shock: GOOSE SEASON IS OVER.

You can't do that.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Exactly...........and that hole we used to have as our own is no longer a secret because of guys like Tackett.


News bulletin Guthrie, it's not that secret, a couple of my buddies and I were hunting in that hole (or one very similar) when you were in diapers :wink:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly...........and that hole we used to have as our own is no longer a secret because of guys like Tackett.
> ...


You think you were............but I promise you....................

You weren't huntin' the spot I've been in. :wink: 

If you think I tell Grimes all my secrets you under estimate me.

PS...........where you been? I don't wan't to hear no more raggin' about me not training. :wink: 
:wink:


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

And the hits keep rolling in! 

Margo


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> You think you were............but I promise you.................... :wink:


you might be surprised how many spots like that there have been, one of my buddies is a pilot and knows the area from water and air like no one else and he's been hunting there for 30 years :wink:

where have I been????..........same place as always

I don't train when it's cold and wet regards 8)


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Enoug about this hunting stuff........Can we please get back on the Farmer/Aycock video.

Shhheeeeees,

JT


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> Enoug about this hunting stuff........Can we please get back on the Farmer/Aycock video.
> 
> Shhheeeeees,
> 
> JT


Hell NO.........................

We ain't gonna corrupt our last "pure" form of entertainment....................

RTF will remain an advertisement virgin. :wink:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I thing Guthrie should just stay in his own ******* STATE! YOU *** **** out of state ******* hunters, especially ******* Texans coming North and not only leasing up all our best spots, you ******* steal the ones on the public land too! ya ********!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

achiro said:


> I thing Guthrie should just stay in his own ******* STATE! YOU *** **** out of state ******* hunters, especially ******* Texans coming North and not only leasing up all our best spots, you ******* steal the ones on the public land too! ya ********!!!!! :twisted:


Easy Yentzen. :wink:


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*hey*

*Achiro I thought you were keeping your "eye" on the people from Northern Oklahoma not people from North Texas?

Keeping the thread alive regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Attababy! Aaron! Don't let her die. 

JT


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

This is greatness. I don't have a dog in this hunt, well maybe i do, but either way getting the Gut man riled up is always worth reading. I won't tell yall about the cussing i took from him over my post in support of the corporate dawg world! HAHAHA

Field trials started it all, but hunt tests have done FAR FAR FAR more to get people involved with their dogs. Thats been the case for the last 15 years or so. The TV games have taken it to a new level. People ask me about that stuff on TV all the time when they ask about my work or my dogbox or whatever... hell there are people that think i'm cool just cuz i kick it with Tackett. I even showed a chick in the vets office the other day (big waterdog fan) that i had his cell number in my phone. Pathetic i know, but hey its better than all the other lies i usually tell to impress girls. Justin/Shannon and co are bringing it to the masses by a much more viewed medium.

People forget that field trials are a small speck in the big picture of retrieverdom.

You can argue that the TV stuff does more for breed improvement because it gets many more people to do stuff with their retrievers. Or you can argue that in 20 years even the most backyard bred huntin dawg will be traced back to <insert badass FT dog here>.... making FT dogs the dominate foundation for all future breedings. Either way, just keep arguing cuz it's funny.

SM


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe now is the time for Justin to tell us about wanting to live another day in order to make a profit and threatened to whip a Pilot's azz in order to do so! :twisted: :twisted: 

Tell em Justin, I love that story.

Jerry


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Hey JT get back to YOUR forum and answer my question "are past episodes of waterdog available on DVD"

My Chevy is better than you Ford Regards :lol:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> This is greatness. I don't have a dog in this hunt, well maybe i do, but either way getting the Gut man riled up is always worth reading. I won't tell yall about the cussing i took from him over my post in support of the corporate dawg world! HAHAHA
> 
> Field trials started it all, but hunt tests have done FAR FAR FAR more to get people involved with their dogs. Thats been the case for the last 15 years or so. The TV games have taken it to a new level. People ask me about that stuff on TV all the time when they ask about my work or my dogbox or whatever... hell there are people that think i'm cool just cuz i kick it with Tackett. I even showed a chick in the vets office the other day (big waterdog fan) that i had his cell number in my phone. Pathetic i know, but hey its better than all the other lies i usually tell to impress girls. Justin/Shannon and co are bringing it to the masses by a much more viewed medium.
> 
> ...


Shayne calls me one night from a country bar, says "tell this chick who your cousin is" 
Shayne says he's told her that he is buddies with Keith Anderson's cousin and can call me to confirm it. 
She gets on the phone, I just say, "how YOU doin"

Whatever works regards, 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Field Trialers play this game for several different reasons depending on the individual. Some do it for social acceptance. . . .hobby. . . .competition. . . .increasing the performance of the breed.


All that is true. But some of us also do it for the dogs -- giving them what they love most in return for all that they give us. 



SNardi said:


> Oh and Mr Booty..... Louisiana has the best food in the world.


Italy is first, Louisiana is second. :wink:


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

And people wonder why this place is popular.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Jerry,

There are people that work very hard to makie me look tough. Don't kill the deal with the truth.

Sheriff.

I don't know. I was told at one time they were going to offer them this spring...but they (production compnany) don't talk to me when it's not duck season?
I think they are too busy spending money and stuff they make off of SRS.

Seriously I think so....Don't know when?

Thanks,

JT


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

this thread reminds me of a buddy of my dads who says that "that dam DU is the devil"


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Field Trialers play this game for several different reasons depending on the individual. Some do it for social acceptance. . . .hobby. . . .competition. . . .increasing the performance of the breed.
> ...


Kev,

They have crawfish in Italy?

JT


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Thanks JT.

Always have liked the stuff you have done. Especially with Fred. 


IT'S ALL ABOUT THE DOGS! And I'll bet if you ask them. :shock: They could care less if the compete in HT/FT/SRS etc. :!: :idea: :!:


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

BamaK9 said:


> this thread reminds me of a buddy of my dads who says that "that dam DU is the devil"


I'm glad you bring up DU.

I'm just kiddin.

JT


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

BamaK9 said:


> this thread reminds me of a buddy of my dads who says that "that dam DU is the devil"


He's a founding father of Delta Waterfowl?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> I'm glad you bring up DU.


BWA-HA-HA-HA!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

JT owes me a monitor cleaning!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*post*

Justin your next post is #500 make her a dooosy  * 


Staying Alive regards!

Aaron  *


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> SNardi said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Mr Booty..... Louisiana has the best food in the world.
> ...


Kevin,

I agree with a lot (ok, some) of your posts, but you are dead wrong on this one. No eye tallian can outcook a *******. Just not possible. That's like saying that British labs are just as good as American field labs - absurd! 

Frank


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

This subject reminds me of the debate of sponsors in NASCAR.

The general thought is that sponsors are a GREAT thing!  Until they start influencing the organization to take the game in a direction away from what the fans want. Then they are a bad thing.  

All the organization has to do is to give the sponsors everything, realizing the fans trump everything. 8)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > This is greatness. I don't have a dog in this hunt, well maybe i do, but either way getting the Gut man riled up is always worth reading. I won't tell yall about the cussing i took from him over my post in support of the corporate dawg world! HAHAHA
> ...


I remember that night. We were dancin to Keith's song when i told her and called you. Pretty sure you threw salt in my game.

SM


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

EdA said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly...........and that hole we used to have as our own is no longer a secret because of guys like Tackett.
> ...


Yeah, Ken...and now Aycock is in diapers so you KNOW it's been a long time.

Just trying to help you out, Ed. It's my nature, you know.

Helpful Regards,

Helpy Helperson


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Shayne has enough time passed that you can go back to your old Aviator? If you can't handle the heat send me a link and I'll put it up by my name. 

Missing her


Regards


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Wildrose.

You know someone had to say it. You just didn't expect it to be me. :wink:


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> ...and now Aycock is in diapers so you KNOW it's been a long time.


Please return to your bunker :wink: ........

if that day ever comes I have given instructions to those closest to me to take me fishing and not bring me home :shock:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> > Shayne Mehringer said:
> ...


When she asked if she could put my number in her phone, I was pretty sure you were done. :lol:


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

EdA said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > ...and now Aycock is in diapers so you KNOW it's been a long time.
> ...


Me, too...

Just Out For A Breath Of Fresh Aire Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Guthrie said:
> ...


Helpy,

I've been wondering if you're still out there!

I was reviewing the "game tapes" at lunchtime today....(honestly I was!)

Man this puppy training is therapeutic!

Chris


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Guthrie said:
> ...


Just spit my snuff all over the screen. :lol:


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Mr Booty said:
> 
> 
> > achiro said:
> ...


Ken,
Just get them arthritic Basball Knees up 30 minutes earlier and beat the greenhorns to your spots. You have been running it in the dark with a new moon for the past how ever many years so it should'nt be any problem. Just apply that work ethic that got you to whatever level you played at!

Waterdog is great cause it isn't about the kill, it's about the dogs! SRS is great to because it shows us poor folks what the dogs can be capable of with the right training! Expand the Gene Pool, I'm all for it. I hope Yella as a litter or 2 to do just that.

Regards from a 55 year old fishing guide who has 5 or 6 new young gun fishing guides on "my" spots every year. 

Mike


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

SNardi said:


> Hey Carol,
> 
> What do you mean the impact of sponsors on a game, Give me a for instance. I am just curious.
> 
> Shannon


Sorry so long to reply, been away from the forum. In sailing as well as grand prix jumping the introduction of sponsers caused changing the venues for the "spectator" value. In other words, courses were changed for better tv viewing, not for better tests. It did in fact change the focus of recognized horse shows when Rolex started sponsoring the jumping events, in a sport that was already rife with corruption. "Celebrity" status outweighed overall success in what the broadcasters decided to air.

Having said all that, I would dearly love to be able to view one of these SRS events, just not available on my satellite network. I thank you for your thoughts and input


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Has SRS ever considered a team event???? I betcha I could get Guthrie and Shayne to sign up..... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Has SRS ever considered a team event???? I betcha I could get Guthrie and Shayne to sign up..... :wink:


The obvious question....why in the H E double thunder would you want those 2..... :?: :?: :?: :?: , just a couple of losers :wink: , pick some winners for your "team event"


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Justin Tackett said:


> 8. AKC, UKC.....Do you think they are "501-C3's"?


NAHRA IS!

sorry just had to point that out...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Just spit my snuff all over the screen. :lol:


Dear Ken, 

You are now an adult and a father, tobacco in any form highly increases the risk of cancer, with "snuff" it particularly increases the risk of cancer of the mouth, esophagus, and stomach and it is really bad for your cardiovasculoar system too, if not for you, at least for your son do Gage a favor and QUIT DIPPING :!:


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

EdA said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Just spit my snuff all over the screen. :lol:
> ...


Okay, but what about YOU wearing diapers? Did you ever think about what THAT does to the people you work with?!?! :shock: 



:wink: :lol:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

EdA said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > Has SRS ever considered a team event???? I betcha I could get Guthrie and Shayne to sign up..... :wink:
> ...


It's all about drama baby.... You can be on my team too if you show up in your diapers???? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Angie


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Steve Hester said:


> First of all, if you think the AKC isn't about money, you're hallucinating. As someone already mentioned, the AKC is NOT a non-profit organization. And so what if the sponsors of SRS, DDP, Danny Farmer, Judy Aycock, or whoever else makes money off of SRS. Justin and Shannon have already told you that ALL of the entry fee money is given back to the winners as prize money. And YES, it is very good marketing, so what??????? The SRS brings a new venue to the participants and the public and helps promote retrievers to the general public. These people are doing a GOOD thing for retrievers as a whole. If you don't like the venue, that's fine. The "rubber duckie" thing is the right thing to do. If they used real ducks on television in the SRS, the animal rights groups would be all over it ("They kill innocent birds to play a game").
> 
> In my book, the SRS is a very well thought out, very well marketed, VERY POSITIVE venue for the retriever game as a whole. Hats off to Shannon, Justin, the sponsors, the participants and everyone else who is involved in the SRS!!!!!!!!


very well stated and I'll second that...
and it has to be said, nobody brings the game to the general public like Shannon has, starting with the GOG then SRS and Waterdog, way to go Shannon, keep on keeping on...


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Just spit my snuff all over the screen. :lol:
> ...


Guthrie giving up snuff would be about like you giving up pastels... no matter how horrible, it just ain't gonna happen.

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Guthrie giving up snuff would be about like you giving up pastels... no matter how horrible, it just ain't gonna happen.


Having lost my own father to smoking related disease when I was in college I can assure you that equating wardrobe choices to lifestyle choices is highly inequitable....... :shock: 

BTW, I am losing interest in pastels..........leaning to black and earth tones :wink:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

EdA said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Guthrie giving up snuff would be about like you giving up pastels... no matter how horrible, it just ain't gonna happen.
> ...


I'd think twice????? 8) Not to many "real men" can wear fushia like youshia......

Come on Ed,,, who wears a flamboyant ensemble better than you??? It's a Texas thang..... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Just spit my snuff all over the screen. :lol:
> ...


Ok...........I'll make a deal with you.

I'll quit dipping if you go clubin' with Shayne and I for one night. :wink:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > Has SRS ever considered a team event???? I betcha I could get Guthrie and Shayne to sign up..... :wink:
> ...


And I'll second that deal with a bet.

I bet you a large some of money that I can beat Judy and/or Danny in any SRS event with Dozer.

You want to take that bet? Just name your price.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I bet you a *large some of money *that I can beat Judy and/or Danny in any SRS event with Dozer.
> 
> .


Just what is considered a *large* sum of money for these purposes :?:

john


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Angie B said:
> ...


Why do ya think I want cha on my team???? Your drop dead good looks??? :lol: :lol: I want your dog!!!

Angie


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I bet you a large some of money that I can beat Judy and/or Danny in any SRS event with Dozer.


Ken, there is only one dog on the waiting list.


I feel one of those put up or shut up moments coming! :wink:


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

If I was a bettin' man,
I'd jump onboard with the G-man's and Dozer.

Fortunately I'm just a Gambler


Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Helpy,
> 
> I've been wondering if you're still out there!
> 
> ...


Chris -

For the record, I think there are MANY that will suggest I am _*WAY*_ still out there!

Honest But Understated Regards,

Helpy Helperson

P.S. - Hey...I got a puppy! (...and I'm thinking about sending him out for training...my, how things change...)


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Joe S. wrote:



> P.S. - Hey...I got a puppy! (...and I'm thinking about sending him out for training...my, how things change...)


Really?!? Good for you Joe!

Missed You, But Not Your Avatar Regards-

M


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Ken, I love your confidence. I hope Ed takes you up on this. This would by far be one of the most talked about events of all time on RTF. I really want Danny and Judy to kick butt on SRS but, I would also love to see Dozer kick butt. Plus getting you to stop chewing would be great too. Heck, I may even throw a little change in the pot to see this happen. Get signed up man!!!  Come on Ed, make this happen. :twisted: Travis 




Ken Guthrie said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Angie B said:
> ...


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh man this bet could get BIG. How much are you willing to back Gut? I bet there's a lot of folks on RTF who'd throw a little in to get the pot up. Then add a little bit of that Aycock money from Ed's man purse and it's gonna be a monster of a pot!!!

SM


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I've got 53 cents in my desk drawer I'll throw in that Dozer does fine but Guthrie finds some way to screw it up for him.

Bet on the jockey regards,


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Then add a little bit of that Aycock money from Ed's man purse and it's gonna be a monster of a pot!!!


currently much of Ed's disposable income is going to professional dog trainers, but I would be more than happy to contribute to Guthrie's entry fee........it would be a treat to see him lying on his back in a layout blind with that belly arching toward the sky :wink:


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

EdA said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Then add a little bit of that Aycock money from Ed's man purse and it's gonna be a monster of a pot!!!
> ...


I am not feeling so well, the vision has scared me for life I think.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

EdA said:


> ...it would be a treat to see him lying on his back in a layout blind with that belly arching toward the sky :wink:


You know, EdA...comments like this coupled with the whole color selection and man purse thing may call certain things into question... :wink: 

Just Looking Out For You Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Then add a little bit of that Aycock money from Ed's man purse and it's gonna be a monster of a pot!!!
> ...


HAHAHAHA that was good.

I'm off to Acadiana trial. I'm more excited about crawfish than i am running my dog........ yall behave!

SM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*gambling*

*We might have tapped a resource here we have not seen before, betting on events. What is TX gambling on line laws? Maybe Shayne can hook us up with some online wagering with EE  This would add a new twist to the weekly events. 8) One more reason for people to get addicted to this sport. Count me in on the wagering regards....I might be able to find a couple of bucks to add to the pot!

NO WAIT I HAVE IT!!!!! FANTASY FIELD TRIAL!!!! We get together draft our dogs....at the end of the year you have your National Fantasy Field Trial champion....this could cure some of the pigskin blues :lol: 

Keeping the Thread Alive regards,

Aaron*


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I'm off to Acadiana trial. I'm more excited about crawfish than i am running my dog........ yall behave!


Yeah, and if you run into any out-on-bail diapered astronauts, share cell phone pics. Hot, sort of.

MG


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Has SRS ever considered a team event???? I betcha I could get Guthrie and Shayne to sign up..... :wink:
> 
> Angie


Shayne has run an SRS with Ab and did well for his first go-round. He was in 1st or 2nd after the 1st series marking tests.
I think he had a big time? There was a pretty tough posion that got her and about 60 others if my memory serves me correct.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Angie B said:
> ...


I'll take that bet. You name it?

JT


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Hey Ken, Looks like it is on with Tacket stepping in on the wager. I bet members of RTF will pay your entry fee too. So you on or what? :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Think I'll try to talk Sweet Bride into loaning me a few bucks for wagering purposes.

I don't gamble very often but in this case, it's a 100% sure thing.

Did I hear someone ask "Just how do you know that, Jerry ?"

I know that because I will be bringing my very own *SNAKE!!!*

Jerry


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I bet you a large some of money that I can beat Judy and/or Danny in any SRS event with Dozer.


I'm in!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I think this is gonna get good!!! This is way better than selling trucks today. :lol: I am not betting against you Kenny boy, but this is gonna be fun!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Just stopped in to catch up..........

I'm on my way to train with Dozer and Aycock.

I will give you a report on what we decide to come up with.

Either way, Tackett needs to sweeten the pot a bit.

It's not everyday that a big time greenhead machine makes an appearance like this.

So bring it on Tackett, what you got for me?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Ummmmmm. 

This might be an opportune moment to point out that Tackett hires the judges and pays the folks that operate the score tallying equipment.

Jusy saying regards

Bubba


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

The judges volunteer....and the gallery scores it about as fast as the score keeper does.....but I do have some control over the bird boys. :? 

But, because I'm a fair kinda guy. I'll donate my winnings to the charity of Guthrie's choice. Gay Rights of Texas, PETA whomever he chooses.

That said....Guthrie you pick the wager....it's yo huckleberry I'm just obligin you big fella.

JT


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> The judges volunteer....and the gallery scores it about as fast as the score keeper does.....but I do have some control over the bird boys. :?
> 
> But, because I'm a fair kinda guy. I'll donate my winnings to the charity of Guthrie's choice. Gay Rights of Texas, PETA whomever he chooses.
> 
> ...


Now that was funny.... :lol:


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*wager*

*Surely if Ken wins there would be a place for him on Team Waterdog? Dozer's pick would look good on the SRS home page as well  

Aaron*


----------



## SFiedler (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't know any of you folks, but this is getting good!! Best thread I've read in a long time.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

> I'll donate my winnings to the charity of Guthrie's choice. Gay Rights of Texas, PETA whomever he chooses.


Funniest thing I have heard all day


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Hell, i'm getting fired up. I might have to jump a plane and go watch this thing in person, just because of all this build up.

OH yeah, 10,500 veiws. :shock: Lot of people interested in this here thread.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: wager*



Aaron Homburg said:


> *Surely if Ken wins there would be a place for him on Team Waterdog? Dozer's pick would look good on the SRS home page as well
> 
> Aaron*


You've got to be willing to act like a moron to be on Team Waterdog. I wouldn't wish that shame on anyone, not even Guthrie. 
If you guys ever watch one...you'll know exactly what I mean. 

Ol Dozer would look good with that big ol' tin cup. But, I don't think his Daddy's got the sauce to come play. Then of course he would be contributing to the downfall of the Retriever World....

I'm scared....but Iat least 'll admit it.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

So how much Tackett? :lol: Let's here a number for the big bet. :twisted:


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: wager*



Justin Tackett said:


> Aaron Homburg said:
> 
> 
> > *Surely if Ken wins there would be a place for him on Team Waterdog? Dozer's pick would look good on the SRS home page as well
> ...


Talk about a polar shift....

Let's look at the roster of TeamWD...I'm thinking: Scott Greer, Chris Akin, Danny Heard, Al Arthur, ....I'm sure I'm missing a few here.

But there's a common thread. They apparently "act like morons" on stage and in person...but I gotta believe they are too busy making their daytime job livings during the week, cuz they sure don't run around the internet acting like much of anything!

JT, come clean bro...you got the Gut man playing Straight Man....kinda like Mike Stewart surely had Andre' playing the same when the old 2nd place snafu came up.... MIKE STEWART, don't get riled my man...like I said, it was FREE ADVERTISING.

- I'm fannin' 'em boss, I'm fannin' em..... Coolhand Luke regards, Chris


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Better*

*Ok Justin if they have to be morons to be on the "Team" how about this, if Ken wins he and Dozer get a guest appearance on the show! I can see it now, Justin, Ken, Shayne, Dr. Ed on a show , heck it could be a series  Oh and because you heard it here first, I get to go as well  

Whackin and Stackin Regards :twisted: 

Aaron*


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Better*



Aaron Homburg said:


> *Ok Justin if they have to be morons to be on the "Team" how about this, if Ken wins he and Dozer get a guest appearance on the show! I can see it now, Justin, Ken, Shayne, Dr. Ed on a show , heck it could be a series  Oh and because you heard it here first, I get to go as well
> 
> Whackin and Stackin Regards :twisted:
> 
> Aaron*


I see a new reality show on the horizon..... 8) What shall we call it?????  

I need a little help here...

Angie


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Aaron,

If that show was to take place you would have to have:

---Way to many dog stands(for all them dogs that the 4 of them bring)

---Seperate Mudbuddy boat(to haul just the dogs and dog stands)

---And don't forget an extra KING RANCH to pull the Mudbuddy Boat, umpteen dogs and dog stands.

And JT would have to hire at least 5 more camera men to get enough footage to be able to air a 30 minute show(Due to all the graphic nature and other goings on at the hunt)!!!  Which I would volunteer for, but would get alot accomplished, due to all the laughing while JT was saying "Yella!, oh I'm Sorry Gutman, I forgot that was Dozers bird to retrieve!"

Tim

EDIT:
Oh and I forgot one major extra.....*A make-up technician for JT and especially for Shane....*

LMAO regards,


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> But, because I'm a fair kinda guy. I'll donate my winnings to the charity of Guthrie's choice. Gay Rights of Texas, PETA whomever he chooses.
> JT


First off, there ain't no way I would let the success of Dozer contribute to anything your family has anything to do with. :wink: Although your homosexuality is important to you, Dozer and I will have nothing to do with it.

Actually, what I'm thinking about is...................................................

donating a part of Dozer's winnings to the Bird Dog Hall of Fame. Which to my knowledge, has no SRS contestants as members and is predominantly Field Trial dogs and people. I would like for Mr. Tackett to be the spokesman for the donation and for "Dancing Dog" productions to capture this ceremony and air it on a "WaterDog" production.

This way, if what I believe is to be true, the true hereo's will be the one's to benefit from this event.

No other than the Greatest dogs of the retrieving game.

But................on the other hand.........I think this whole thing would be much more beneficial if SRS incorporated a "team" event.
:wink: 

That way, if there is any "fluke" involved, the other "big dog on campus" could be there to back his or her counterpart up.

P.S. JT, can you please FedEx me some of those plastic ducks so Dozer will know just what the hell he is supposed to be retrieving. :wink:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Who's keeping the book on this deal??? I'm in...

I think we need a RTF bus from Texas to show Dozer and Ken our support. Let's go!!! I don't care what you think about Ken... His dog is awesome and is PERFECT! for this event....

Though by participating he is tarnishing what Real Retrivers are about... 8) :lol: :lol: 

I'll be there for the "special" ceremony at the Bird Dog Hall of Fame...

Go gettum Dozer and Ken!!!

Angie


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> P.S. JT, can you please FedEx me some of those plastic ducks so Dozer will know just what the hell he is supposed to be retrieving. :wink:




Greatness!!!!!!! 

Let the Games begin.

Rice, you need to get us hooked up with a Vegas line on this one.


Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Tell you what I'll do!

You enter an SRS...any SRS. For every series you make it, I'll donate $250.00 to your Retriever Club in your name. For every series you don't compete in...you donate $100.00 to my Club in my name. Your guarenteed to profit $25.00 no matter what.

You keep your winnings and do with as you please.....but I still don't think you'll enter.

As far as ATB's are concerned...you'll have to buy em' just like everybdoy else. 
I wouldn't want to slight Avery...they are a partner of SRS, and your pal Danny Farmer.

By the sounds of things Dozer should win this thing going away. A big time "Greenhead Machine and Big time Trail dog......you should put it on these silly ol' hunt test dogs.

Holler at me when you get your entry in......I want to make sure I got enough in my checking account to cover.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> Tell you what I'll do!
> 
> You enter an SRS...any SRS. For every series you make it, I'll donate $250.00 to your Retriever Club in your name. For every series you don't compete in...you donate $100.00 to my Club in my name. Your guarenteed to profit $25.00 no matter what.
> 
> ...


Nope, not good enough........................

I want nothing in my honor.......................

All for the dogs...........

And a camera of you donating to the Hall of Fame respecting the greatest retrievers of all time.

BA in Business Management and Minor in Marketing Regards,

Gut


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> You enter an SRS...any SRS. For every series you make it, I'll donate $250.00 to your Retriever Club in your name. JT


that Goober doesn't have a club



Justin Tackett said:


> Big time Trail dog......


Hey JT,

Dozer's just a big time duck dog because the dofuss who owns him spends way too much time chasing Greeneheads :wink:


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Unfortunately bro...I don't control the cameras. 

But, I'll be there this weekend for the inductions....but there won't be any cameras. In fact I'll be there all week.

I'll be happy to donate a couple hundred bucks in whoever's name you like. There are some great retrievers there....but the greatest retrievers of all time will be down the road at the new DU Retriever Memorial. 

That list is decided upon by those that owned the dog only. I can't agree to value a dog based purely on his performance in a test or a trial. Much deeper than that for me. Only the fella that spent everyday of his life with him can make that call.

Since your in it for the dogs I know you'll understand. 

PS. You let me know who to make that donation in honor of this weekend...your call.

JT


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like Tackett came to the table, and is waiting on Guthrie..... :shock:


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> And I'll second that deal with a bet.
> 
> I bet you a large some of money that I can beat Judy and/or Danny in any SRS event with Dozer.
> 
> You want to take that bet? Just name your price.





Ken Guthrie said:


> Nope, not good enough........................



Smells like the Waffle House.


C'mon you got nothing to loose.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Again.......................

I ain't asking for much.........................

All I want is for Tackett to be the spokesman in donating part of the proceeds to the Hall of Fame.

He says he doesn't control the camera's? Dude, I thought you had more pull than that. Certainly they would want to show the world what an organization can do for a good cause.

And don't even bring that DU BS to the table. That's a whole different thread.

To set the record straight................there is only one good reason I can come up with for running the SRS.

And that would be if it didn't cost me nothing.

Cause as of now, Dozer and I can enjoy retriever games in a much cheaper arena much closer to home.

But.....................................................

I certainly will entertain this possibility. 

The original bet was with Aycorn anyway. What happened to that?

Hey Tackett, is Yella runnin' SRS?


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Ken, i got Dozers first $25 maybe more for his entry fee. I am sure many others will follow including Ed.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> BA in Business Management and Minor in Marketing Regards,
> 
> Gut


And an A+ in 










/paul


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Hmmm I think we are forgetting a very small part here. As of this post there isn't room for Kenny boy in the NC seed. But he would be second on the waiting list.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey Gundog,

Let's not start the pictured thing. There are thousand more where that one came from.

:roll:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)




----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

DKR said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you a large some of money that I can beat Judy and/or Danny in any SRS event with Dozer.
> ...





Margo Ellis said:


> Hmmm I think we are forgetting a very small part here. As of this post there isn't room for Kenny boy in the NC seed. But he would be second on the waiting list.


Ken, it was noted yesterday and again today that there is only one on the waiting list if you weren't just blowing smoke out of your a$$ you might want to get on the list. If you don't get in you can say you tried.

I think Dozer could be a real contender in this, but I don't think that's the question.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

DKR said:


> Ken, it was noted yesterday and again today that there is only one on the waiting list if you weren't just blowing smoke out of your a$$ you might want to get on the list. If you don't get in you can say you tried.
> 
> I think Dozer could be a real contender in this, but I don't think that's the question.


I tell you what DKR, since your so worried about Dozer and I, go ahead and enter us. I'll send you the info. you need and you go ahead and send that check.

Deal?

Remember...........................

Through this whole thread, back in it's infancy, I made it obvious that the money thing was not the main objective.

I made the bet with Ed cause I knew he would shut up after that. 

But with JT, he is wanting to bargin with money..............

I don't care about that...................

I want something different. :wink:


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

> I tell you what DKR, since your so worried about Dozer and I, go ahead and enter us. I'll send you the info. you need and you go ahead and send that check.
> 
> Deal?




Not a problem Ken, PM me your info and I'll get it taken care of.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

"Bargain"? I think you have me confused big fella. If you'd like to bet "name your wager". I have a little money, some dummys, a few shotguns, some decoys.......but I don't have a camera man, or a camera.

I am a hunting guide....not a producer. I can't bet you what I don't have.

Personally....I gotta tell you, you won't do well in SRS. It's not your dog, Mehringer told me that he was an incredible marker, and by the comments that Angie has made he is one of the very best she has ever seen. Heck, you yourself called him a "Greenhead Machine."

I understand....it can get a spooky up there on the line...it's easy to get a little 'shook" at the line. SRS is handler intensive, maybe 50% or better in some scenarios....I'd probably let Farmer run him too.

"Yella" ain't in the same league.....it can be rough on the po side of the tracks.

I'm just kiddin you..but...you come on ahead with it...You name any figure you like and I'll shake on it. Pay my debt in cash...if you like.

Thank you,

JT


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I made the bet with Ed cause I knew he would shut up after that.
> 
> But with JT, he is wanting to bargin with money..............
> 
> ...


 Is it crawfish season already?? 

3DK


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh Ken, your too funny. All those baseballs to the forehead catching up with you in your old age. Your finally getting called out on all the BS you throw in a legitimate way and now your starting to dance…










I think we need to promote you to…











Because your certainly living in….










/Paul


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

What am I missing here? I thought NC where Danny and Judy are promoting their DVD was full? 

In my simple mind the question isn’t whether Ken and Dozer can beat Danny and you-fill-in-the-blank, it’s the elitist field trailer vs the po boy hunt tester (pure BS, but you said it, JT) in the hybrid made for TV event we know as SRS. I’m using hybrid loosely here because it is heavily slanted toward the po boy hunt tester. Nonetheless, IF a team event were to develop where po boy hunt testers ran against elitist field trialers, I’d put my money on the elitist field trialers. 

Select a team captain for the po boys and a captain for the elitists. Let them pick 3 team members and run a SRS event – Hot Springs would be good. I bet that would add a little buzz to the game. The trick would be how to determine the winner, but with a little thought that could easily be overcome.

Not just stirring the pot regards,
Frank


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Mr. Ken Guthrie
You don't know me, but my name is Steve Mealman. I have worked at a pile of SRS events for the past 5 years. I have a few dogs with Farmer. None of them are very special definitely not to dozers caliber. I would really like to see Dozer run in an SRS. If you send me your info I will pay for you and Dozer to enter. I think Dozer would do real well. There have been some great Field trial dogs that struggled like Ritz and FC AFC CFC CAFC Jazztimes Frequent Flyer. I definitely think Dozer could do better. Something for you to think about.
Steve


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Mealman, I don't think Dozer is the one in question here.

The man publicly stated *he* would bet a large some of money (it's not about the money) *he* could beat XXX at any SRS event.

A lot of folks have offered to help but he is sitting at the waffle house.
Personally I think it would be a great event. All he has to do is get on the waiting list.

Pass the syrup please regards,


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> What am I missing here? I thought NC where Danny and Judy are promoting their DVD was full?
> 
> In my simple mind the question isn’t whether Ken and Dozer can beat Danny and you-fill-in-the-blank, it’s the elitist field trailer vs the po boy hunt tester (pure BS, but you said it, JT) in the hybrid made for TV event we know as SRS. I’m using hybrid loosely here because it is heavily slanted toward the po boy hunt tester. Nonetheless, IF a team event were to develop where po boy hunt testers ran against elitist field trialers, I’d put my money on the elitist field trialers.
> 
> ...


Frank,

That's a pretty wide spread opinion for a guy that has run test dog at an 1 event. But, you may be right? Obviosuly everybody is entitled to their thoughts.

Unfortunately you'll find just as many if not more opinions that say the event is slighted towards the trial game. trust me I hear it everyday.
What most don't know is what is shown on TV is deemed to be the most entertaining and easiest to relate to of the series.

I would invite you as I have Guthrie to come run a few "real time" before you start crowning champions. There ahave been many dogs from both backgrounds that have suceeded at SRS/GOG. "FC-AFC Sue, GRHRCH Boomer, FC-AFC Ritz, FC-AFC Ticket, GRHRCH Savannah....but the one thing they all had in comman was a great handler. SRS is a team game in it's purest sense. You can't do it on talent and training alone. Sooner or later the handler has got to make the right decision...and you have to do it with 5 cameras in your face and great big crowd about 15 feet right behind you.

Plus.....it's tricky. We make no bones about it, we are going to try to confuse you and your dog by mixing you up from series to series.

Love to see you on the seed list, I think your opinion might change a little after you have run a few.

JT


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Justin Tackett said:


> Bayou Magic said:
> 
> 
> > What am I missing here? I thought NC where Danny and Judy are promoting their DVD was full?
> ...


JT,

Everybody knows what they say about opinions......

Don't get me wrong, I think the SRS game is great and what you and Shannon deliver to the public is a good thing. I also like adding a little fuel to the fire. HT vs FT is heard daily and mostly from the HT folks I might add, and a team event within the SRS would just add a little spice to the mix. 

Personally, I've only dabbled in the HT and FT games. My poor little 'ole off-colored dog struggles just to keep up, and God knows I'm still learning how to handle and play the game. However, I will probably try to sneak an entry past you one of these days. 

Got a call from Guthrie. It appears that his RTF account has been deactivated. He did want me to pass on to everyone that he remains very interested in running an SRS event with the Dozer dog. Ken also likes the team thing, but JT, you seem to be avoiding it like the plague. I guess if the FTers won, the HTers would say see, it is field trial oriented. If the HTers won, the FT could moan a little bit.

Stirring the pot just a little regards,

Frank


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

SRS, WRC, FT, HT, AKC, HRC, NAHRA, NFRA.....


"My dog is still better than your dog!" :roll: 

Someone once told me once - "It is just dogs picking stuff up...............or not."

Oh /paul, can you post a picture of a dead horse?????

FOM


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

Is this the right time to mention that Wildrose is running an event sponsored by the CKC? :shock: (and I'm not talkin about our brothers and sisters in the great white Northland either!) 

anybody want to go run this one? :lol:


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

FOM said:


> Someone once told me once - "It is just dogs picking stuff up...............or not."


Pretty clearly this was an insightful individual. Wise beyond their years, no doubt. It is extremely difficult to find such clarity of thought these days. Whomever it was that said that, is a pure genius. :wink: 

Calling It Like I See It Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

FOM said:


> :
> 
> Someone once told me once - "It is just dogs picking stuff up...............or not."
> 
> FOM


and it's supposed to be fun...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> FOM said:
> 
> 
> > Someone once told me once -
> ...


 :? Thankfully they didn't tell you once, twice :wink:


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I am not Paul but in his absense


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Oh, Steve this place isn't even close to it.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> FOM said:
> 
> 
> > Someone once told me once - "It is just dogs picking stuff up...............or not."
> ...


I seem to recall something about a pig, too..... 

FOM


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> Justin Tackett said:
> 
> 
> > Bayou Magic said:
> ...


Frank,

We have been over the Team thing lots and lots of times. Here's why I don't think it's a very good choice.

1. Focus Groups Studies have shown us that the public have no clear understanding between FT/HT and no real interest in learning the difference.
2. Focus groups have also shown us that they're comprehension of a fella and dog standing in a field with a "Whiet Coat" is confusing and difficult to comprehend why/how it relates to hunting. This is important because of all the HT and FT enthusiasts got together in the world and watched SRS....we would have about 1/10 of the audience we need to keep ratings high enough to stay on air. 
3 Most people who run SRS seriously...run both trials and tests. Case in point..Jerry Day, Richard McDonald, Alex Washburn, Chris Akin's assistants, Clint Johnson, Cade Gentry, Tellus Calhoun etc. etc....

The other issue is time....SRS, now has 6 events in a year and will more than likely go to 7 or even 8 in 07/08. By the time a guy tries to get his dog qualified through standard events, work 40 hours a week, then try to run enough events that he has a legitimate shot at doing well...tough, very tough.

But, if we had enough interest.....I'll put together whatever everybody wants..I doubt I could get it televised, but I'll try anything...Hey Man I'm easy.

PS. Spoke with Guthrie and he is heading to NC.....at least that's more or less what he said.....I think?

Be good,

JT


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> Be good,
> 
> JT


And what, excatly, would be the fun in that?

Come on, JT...lets not get carried away.

Even Keel Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

> PS. Spoke with Guthrie and he is heading to NC.....at least that's more or less what he said.....I think?


Cool ..... I think?



Chris, how long is Ken's sabatical for his commnets on the ANS thread?


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

DKR said:


> > PS. Spoke with Guthrie and he is heading to NC.....at least that's more or less what he said.....I think?
> 
> 
> Cool ..... I think?
> ...


I think it shoulld be for a LONG time!!!!!

Maybe even a week or ten days!!!!! Them young whipper-snappers need to be put in their place now and then.

Course Old Timers, like KG, generally need a couple months. :evil: :evil: 

Jerry


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

FOM said:


> SRS, WRC, FT, HT, AKC, HRC, NAHRA, NFRA.....
> 
> 
> "My dog is still better than your dog!" :roll:
> ...












/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Steve Amrein said:


> I am not Paul but in his absense


Oh great. If I as KB I'd be saying that your obsessed with me...

/Paul


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

This thread was flying along nicely 16 pages - until Ken got himself banned...... and now he needs an external conduit to get out of the waffle house.


JT and his SRS was getting all this free publicity to turn a bigger and nastier profit


Do we need another thread - BRING BACK KEN ?????




I think Mehringer came back as a moderator after he was banned!! I am not sure we want to go that far, cat in the hen house and all.


Maybe its all milked out though


But then maybe KG and the tall blonde can fight it out with the prize being thumbs up or thumbs down for KEN ... OOH a bit of mud wrestling sounds fun

Mark


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Mark said:


> But then maybe KG and the tall blonde can fight it out with the prize being thumbs up or thumbs down for KEN ... OOH a bit of mud wrestling sounds fun
> 
> Mark


Ah, the Jello babe would never wrestle in the mud......










/Paul


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Course Old Timers, like KG, generally need a couple months.


I did _nothing_ to incur his reply. I've ignored him like I promised I would. It's _killing_ him that I didn't reply to the post that Chris warned him on....you _know_ it is. He made a choice; it didn't work out well.



> But then maybe KG and the tall blonde can fight it out with the prize being thumbs up or thumbs down for KEN ... OOH a bit of mud wrestling sounds fun


Some people can't stand to be disagreed with, especially when _they change their minds_ on a stance they originally defended staunchly.

Whatever.....why he thought she needed any help is beyond me..... :roll: 

kg


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a friend in upstate NY who had a Tom turkey in his farmyard. He had some domestic hens too. One day, during Spring Gobbler (and mating season) a wild Tom came in to investigate....and my buddy happened to be watching....in camo, with some buffered #4's and an extra-full choke tube.

When the wild tom went down, the domestic Tom began strutting and dancing around the downed wild bird, and even stood up on top of him.

*****************************************************

Bad analogy maybe. But how about if we let improper board use be dealt with and not belabor it after the fact? How about if we not taunt the turkey after he's been whacked?

For those of you interested, I will make it plainly clear. I've asked my good friend Ken to back off once before. He had some responses to me that painted me into a corner back then. Rather than stating he'd do what I was asking, to create peace on the board, he essentially told me why he would keep on doing what he was doing. I deactivated the account at that point and then we spoke.... He said he'd cut it out...he was reactivated.

Last night, the personal attacks started again. When I politely asked for a cessation of that behavior, the terms under which the behavior would change were cited in response. I really was looking for acknowledgement and compliance...not to have terms for compliance dictated. Again, the account was activated. Again I was painted into a corner and had absolutely no recourse but the one taken.

This time there will be no lengthy dialogue about it. It is very simple. If the attacks stop, and an acknowledgement is made that proper board use will follow, I'll reactivate the account. Ken is a friend. But I actually expect a little morecooperation from my friends than I do from strangers. If you're asked to cut it out by me publicly, there's likely a decent reason that I'm asking. 

Happy it's Friday and very happy that puppy training is therapeutic to me! Can't wait to see that little black pup's eyes show me yet another revelation of discovery. I just wish I were as smart as the dogs I've trained!

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Guthrie's account is reactivated. He promised to keep his hands on his side of the station wagon. He's agreed to only yell "punchbug" and not actually punch..... Or to ignore his big brother.

Chris


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks Chris for this site and all you do to keep us entertained, not to mention all the real dog knowledge I have gained and great people I have met. 

Welcome back Ken.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Guthrie's account is reactivated. He promised to keep his hands on his side of the station wagon. He's agreed to only yell "punchbug" and not actually punch..... Or to ignore his big brother.
> 
> Chris


http://www.geocities.com/jaredperi/beetle/buggy.html



/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Reactivated..................

Ignore button pressed.......................

Ready for lift off.

Gosh, this reminds me of the "Little Eistein's" Gage and I have been watching lately. That little rocket ship is pretty cool. I know the whole song by heart.

Anyhow...........let's get back to the real topic.......................

How am I gonna get Dozer to North Carolina. Talked to Farmer quickly today and told him he is the taxi. 

In his usual way............................he say's...........

"Yeah, Yeah...........well get him over there somehow......ok....bye."

:lol: :lol: 

I guess you gotta know Danny about that one.

Anyhow................I'm excited. I guess I need to enter first. Maybe I better ask my boss for the time off too.

I got a lot of stuff to do to make this happen.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Where is the closest airport to this event..............

Gosh..........maybe entry express will cover that expense.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> He's agreed to only yell "punchbug" and not actually punch..... Or to ignore his big brother.
> 
> Chris



This is funny when you get the mental picture of the 2 KG's sitting in the back of Mom's station wagon going back and forth.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

DKR said:


> Chris Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> > He's agreed to only yell "punchbug" and not actually punch..... Or to ignore his big brother.
> ...


There would only be 1 "forth". :wink:


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> ...... How about if we not taunt the turkey after he's been whacked? .....
> Chris


It sure would be fun to whack the turkey ... but I ain't gonna do it. But I will say .... I could see it comin'. It was just a matter of time. I knew he was gonna get his fat ass kicked offa here again. I ain't makin' nuthin' up. He's got a ass, it's fat, and he got kicked off not uno, not two-oh but three-oh times. I thought he should be banded till he agreed to go on the TrimSpa diet! JUS' KIDDIN'.

Helpy Helping out again regards,
Arturo


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

mealman said:


> Mr. Ken Guthrie
> You don't know me, but my name is Steve Mealman. I have worked at a pile of SRS events for the past 5 years. I have a few dogs with Farmer. None of them are very special definitely not to dozers caliber. I would really like to see Dozer run in an SRS. If you send me your info I will pay for you and Dozer to enter. I think Dozer would do real well. There have been some great Field trial dogs that struggled like Ritz and FC AFC CFC CAFC Jazztimes Frequent Flyer. I definitely think Dozer could do better. Something for you to think about.
> Steve


Well you must be a new addition to camp Vinwood/Avery Kennels.

If your willing to pay for an entry fee, I'm sure Dozer would take you up on that offer.

But hold on just yet. I must get clearance from my boss to take those days off. I will see him tomorrow and ask him.

Then it's working on the flight arrangements, how I'm gonna get Dozer over there, ect.

I hope it works out. If it doesn't happen in NC, we can shoot for Hot Springs. I'm gonna do my best. 

Oh, and I will still be on waiting list I've heard. Still can't figure out how to access this list or find and entry form.

I need help. Guide me somebody.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Go to http://www.superretrieverseries.com/ and click on registration.


Good Luck Ken


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> How about if we not taunt the turkey after he's been whacked?


Hey, wait...hasn't Shayne been arrested for doing that in public?



Chris Atkinson said:


> I just wish I were as smart as the dogs I've trained!


Maybe you should have gone to the University of Richmond instead of Penn State.

Hey, it's been a tough day and I'm just trying to be helpful. It really is my nature, you know.

Helpful Regards,

Helpy Helperson


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> Chris Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> > How about if we not taunt the turkey after he's been whacked?
> ...


Excellent points brother Joe...

Brings up an interesting philosophical....

Which is smarter: A lion or a spider?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

DKR said:


> Go to http://www.superretrieverseries.com/ and click on registration.
> 
> 
> Good Luck Ken


Take a look at the waiting list. :wink: 

There are still many "T's" to be crossed and "i's" to be dotted, but I went ahead and put him on there just in case.

I will keep everyone updated in case you all care. :roll: 

Hopefully it all works out, but if it doesn't I'll try for Hot Springs. :wink:


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Congratulations Ken......

I just saw that you and Dozer are on the waiting list, second in line and pretty much a sure in at this point. 

You'll have a blast.

See you in NC

Shannon


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > But then maybe KG and the tall blonde can fight it out with the prize being thumbs up or thumbs down for KEN ... OOH a bit of mud wrestling sounds fun
> ...


That's My Kind of Jello.... Yee Haw!!!

Angie


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Select a Venue--- 2007 Venues ---2007: Crown Championship2007: Hot Springs, Arkansas2007: Dyersburg, Tennessee2007: Franklin County/Louisburg, North Carolina2007: Union City, Tennessee2007: Gervais, Oregon--- 


2007 Waiting List 
Louisburg - Retriever TrialsShelbyville - Retriever TrialsHot Springs - Retriever Trials 
Registered Name Call Name Handler Owner 
1. UH HRCH Scotty's Big Ticket SH Ike Rody Best Rick and Sylvia Lewelling 
2. Bull Dozer Runnin' Dozer Ken Guthrie Ken Guthrie



If you can get your ducks all lined up, I'll bet we could pass a hat and at least get you some beer money.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Now I want to make sure I am perfectly clear now.

There are still many things that must happen before I'm in for sure.

Like I said, transportation of dog, getting off of work (I'm out of a vacation), flight arrangements, ect.

So just in case it doesn't happen, I don't want none of you calling me a crawfish.

But I thought I'd get signed up first to see if it was even worth the trouble.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

DKR said:


> If you can get your ducks all lined up, I'll bet we could pass a hat and at least get you some beer money.


I appreciate the offer.

But as you know, this is all about the dog.

So any donations will be greatfully accepted only if it benefits the dog in some way.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> > If you can get your ducks all lined up, I'll bet we could pass a hat and at least get you some beer money.
> ...


I vomited...just a little bit in my mouth reading that.

JT


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> He's agreed to only yell "punchbug" and not actually punch..... Or to ignore his big brother.
> 
> Chris


Whoever took _it'll last less than an hour_ as the "under" on this is the winner..... 8) 

kg


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Good to see my ignore button is working.


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Ken Guthrie said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> > Go to http://www.superretrieverseries.com/ and click on registration.
> ...


Ken,

You have manned up and laid it out there regardless of the outcome. I respect and applaude you for that decision! 

Would it be benificial for you to talk to Booty to see if perhaps he would be williing to run at least one of his dogs in the event too( shared gas and lodging bills)?

I'm figuring you have a great dog judging by what I've read and the pix I've seen posted (I mean this sincerely). Booty on the other hand has posted much on the inferior HT dogs, even went so far as to completly trash a GRHRCH stud who has been a Crown Qualifier,and I would really like to see his dog(s) run at Louisburg since the dog he did such a great job of trashing is already signed up in. If he does I will definitley be there for the event to see which dogs make it further. 

Hope You do well and again I mean this sincerely!!

Mike


----------



## fowlcreek (Dec 8, 2004)

Ken,

The closest airport to the grounds is Raleigh-Durham. You'll be 45-50 minutes away. Look forward to seeing you at the house.

Stacey West


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Ken,

American flies direct DFW - RDU; $243 at AA.com; 7 flights per day.

just trying to be helpful...


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Captain Mike D said:


> Would it be benificial for you to talk to Booty to see if perhaps he would be williing to run at least one of his dogs in the event too( shared gas and lodging bills)?
> 
> I'm figuring you have a great dog judging by what I've read and the pix I've seen posted (I mean this sincerely). Booty on the other hand has posted much on the inferior HT dogs, even went so far as to completly trash a GRHRCH stud who has been a Crown Qualifier,and I would really like to see his dog(s) run at Louisburg since the dog he did such a great job of trashing is already signed up in. If he does I will definitley be there for the event to see which dogs make it further.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! I've said it before on here that I think SRS is good for retrievers and the people that own them. I don't even have a problem if they make a million dollars. 

However, I'm not going to have my dog change his training program and find a new trainer just to compete in a different venue. The venue that I run, AKC Field Trials has evolved over the past 70 plus years to become the sport it is today. The work that a good retriever should perfrom has been developed over those years and is THE STANDARD for the higest level of work. I take the work more seriously! The goal I have for my dog is consistancy in fisinshing Opens and Amateurs. I'm not deviating from that. I don't feel a need to compete in SRS when I'm already competing agaist some of the best. Dogs that have done the big multiple marks and the big monster blinds, week in and week out. I don't want to sit on here a pick faults in the SRS test! If you wish to have a dog compete against my Raider, I suggest you enter that dog in the more established venue. 

I already lay it all on the line, 16 weekends a year.
Catch me any of those weekends.

Thanks


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

TOUCHE! GATOR!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Captain Mike,

I appreciate your sincere words.

I can't speak for Booty but here is my prospective in all of this...........

When this thread started, I absolutely had no interest in running an SRS event. Like Booty, my goal is to compete and finish AKC field trials. I too believe still, this is the highest level of competition for retrievers. My goal still remains to help Dozer achieve either an FC or AFC in the very near future. (need 3 am points, and 4 open points....got the wins)

But, as this thread evolved I started to sense the thought that this could be a blast. Of coarse Ed calling Shayne and I loosers fueled the fire. Hence the reason for the bet in Dozer beating any dog Farmer or Aycock runs during the event.

So, as it sits now, the only way to beat Danny or Judy in the SRS would be for Dozer and I to attend the SRS event in North Carolina. 

I got permission from my boss to play hookie that week from work. My next step is to find out how I'm gonna get Dozer there cause I ain't driving that far. I will talk to Farmer to see if he can shuttle him with the dogs he is bringing up there.

Either way, as I put this together, it's gonna be a big expense I wasn't expecting. Air fair, hotel, entry fee, ect.

I really do want to run a SRS event. I do think it would be fun and Dozer and I are willing to accept the challenge.

So all I will commit to as of now is I'm working on it. Actually, Hot Springs makes much more sense for my schedule and my pocket book.

Finally, I'm still on the waiting list. So there is no sure thing anyhow.

Bottom line................I just wan't Dozer and I to win one of these events so I can "big league" Tackett like he "big leagued" me in Stuggart. :wink:


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> .... Hence the reason for the bet in _Dozer beating any dog Farmer or Aycock runs _during the event.


Boy, ..... are you on drugs? YOU KNOW Danny can take hisin and beat yourin, then he can turn right around and take yourin and beat hisin. That's jus' the kinda sumbitc he is! :lol: No brag, just fact!

Good luck,
Arturo


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Ken,

if you have a mailing address, post it. Then we know where to send a donation!!


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Mr Booty said:


> Thanks Mike! I've said it before on here that I think SRS is good for retrievers and the people that own them. I don't even have a problem if they make a million dollars.
> 
> However, I'm not going to have my dog change his training program and find a new trainer just to compete in a different venue. The venue that I run, AKC Field Trials has evolved over the past 70 plus years to become the sport it is today. The work that a good retriever should perfrom has been developed over those years and is THE STANDARD for the higest level of work. I take the work more seriously! The goal I have for my dog is consistancy in fisinshing Opens and Amateurs. I'm not deviating from that. I don't feel a need to compete in SRS when I'm already competing agaist some of the best. Dogs that have done the big multiple marks and the big monster blinds, week in and week out. I don't want to sit on here a pick faults in the SRS test! If you wish to have a dog compete against my Raider, I suggest you enter that dog in the more established venue.
> 
> ...



Booty,

Why would you have to find a new trainer for a little old hunt test? You had stated in that thread where the GRHRCH dog was trashed that you would have some respect for him if he was owner trained and handled. After all, the training that you have evidentley put into Raider for FT it should make it a cake walk for YOU to train him for such simple things like 3 or 4 birds in the air at the same time, lay down in blinds , multiple guns at the line , the downing of additional birds while he is enroute to the blind and simple Po Boy REAL HUNTING STUFF like that.

As far as me competing against you in a trial I will readilly admit to not having a dog that is trained to that level at this time! Do have a 2 year old that had to retrieve blinds several times this year with 15 or 20 live birds trying to land on his head while enroute and and other numerous marks in bad conditions. Also do have little nine month old that shows great promise. You may see us sometime at a trial after she has gone aways in HT. Course to you she is probably worthless since her pop is the same GRHRCH that you had trashed in the earlier thread (Probably doesn't matter much either that her great Grandpops are Maxx, Tank, and Harley since her dam is a lowly HRCH too).

I believe that Ken will have a good chance of taking his dog a long ways into the SRS deal at N.C. cause I'm sure when he hunts his dog it HAS been exposed to REAL hunting conditions. 20 or 30 greenhead piled onto the front of a Jonboat with a finished dog sittting close by kinda gives me an idea of what the dog has been exposed to. 

To my way of thinking it seems that a venue though only in exisistence for a few years that brings both HT and FT to the same place and combines all of the things you may see at either PLUS the real in your face scenarios that most dogs working for waterfowl guides and many duck hunters dogs see across this country WILL become the premiere event in the future. The STANDARD should be the hunter and his dog!

Mike


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Captain Mike D said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be benificial for you to talk to Booty to see if perhaps he would be williing to run at least one of his dogs in the event too( shared gas and lodging bills)?
> ...












/Paul


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Captain Mike D said:


> The STANDARD should be the hunter and his dog!
> 
> Mike


Well, we can both agree on this! 

Like I said, bring whichever dog you want to bring, any of those 16 weekends that we run. Will shooting live ducks over your dog mess him up? That's what I do when I duck hunt, shoot live birds, just as in Field Trials. :wink:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Captain Mike D said:


> Booty,
> 
> Why would you have to find a new trainer for a little old hunt test? You had stated in that thread where the GRHRCH dog was trashed that you would have some respect for him if he was owner trained and handled. After all, the training that you have evidentley put into Raider for FT it should make it a cake walk for YOU to train him for such simple things like 3 or 4 birds in the air at the same time, lay down in blinds , multiple guns at the line , the downing of additional birds while he is enroute to the blind and simple Po Boy REAL HUNTING STUFF like that.
> 
> ...


This is some of the biggest baiting bullcrap I've read on here in quite some time. First of all, there's one huge flaw in your whole premise...they ain't no ducks. I don't have any problem with that but trying to make it out all hunting v non-hunting dogs...well whatever.
Booty's premise is one that most people involved with FT's share. It is a different game that would require some different training. Many, if not most, dont want to alter their training programs to fit another game. It's not about which one is better, its just different.


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Mr Booty said:


> Captain Mike D said:
> 
> 
> > The STANDARD should be the hunter and his dog!
> ...


Naw Booty,

Don't think him having to pick up live birds would be a problem although he only got to pick up somewhere between 300 and 400 this year. If the dog has been properly forced what difference would it make if the ducks where real or rubber though or even a set of keys or a rock? 

Your dog will dive won't he?

Would your dog have a problem with submerging himself in order to crawl though a 10" tall opening into a 200 yard deep tangle of mangroves to chase down a swimming cripple?

Or how about being able to call your dog off a 200 or so yard mark that has sailed within 30 or so yards from a ditch and swims to it as dog approaches. The reason the dog would be called off is cause the ditch is home to several gators in the 8 to 12 foot range. 

Or how about having the dog run a true line down the shore on a 150 yard sailing mark as an otter emerges between the dog and the mark.

Or in case you didn't read the prvious post, having 15 or 20 live birds landing on and around your dog as he maintains a line on a blind that he is being sent to ( can't get much more alive than that). None of that was a problem for my 2 year old this past year would it be for yours? 

Maybe so, maybe not, it really does'nt matter and I don't care if you answer.

Still, I would not and will not belittle your dog or your game just because mine is different. I wouldn't even be posting any of this at all if it weren't for your previous thread afew months ago trashing a very good dog cause it has not played the game in which you are involved. The last statement is why I think you shold bring your dog to an SRS event and run him against some bigtime HT dogs since the venue encompasses both HT and FT scenarios and there will be dogs from both. 

Aint gonna say no more about it but I hope all the HT type guys who are just trying to learn how to train their dogs will remember this thread the next time you expound all your wisdom on how worthless all dogs but FT dogs are but won't even compete with unless its in the venue that your dog is at home in.

Good luck again Ken. Think you are going to do good. If not I'll bet you will do better at the next one given what you learn at the first.

Mike


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mike,

You need to get that _itty bitty chip_ off your shoulder.... Booty, Ken and almost everyone else knows where your coming from....

Take it easy. You don't have to explain nothin to no one..... 8) 

Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I hope this doesn't turn out to be a FT vs. HT thread..... :roll: 

that and the puppy naming threads get old. 8)


----------



## maxx (Jan 1, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I hope this doesn't turn out to be a FT vs. HT thread..... :roll:
> 
> that and the puppy naming threads get old. 8)


Not to mention a lot of the guys running SRS have FT type dogs.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I hope this doesn't turn out to be a FT vs. HT thread..... :roll:
> 
> that and the puppy naming threads get old. 8)


That's all and well but how's your SRS training coming along??? How's your game plan coming together for getting to North Carolina?

Looks like all that SRS training at Vinwood that JT told us about was somewhat counter productive for this weekends trial.... Hmmmmm..... 8) 

Better knock this SRS stuff out and then resume your regularly scheduled training for FT's.... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Angie B said:


> That's all and well but how's your SRS training coming along??? How's your game plan coming together for getting to North Carolina?


Please refer to previous post recently posted.



Angie B said:


> Looks like all that SRS training at Vinwood that JT told us about was somewhat counter productive for this weekends trial.... Hmmmmm..... 8)


Never heard anything about that.



Angie B said:


> Better knock this SRS stuff out and then resume your regularly scheduled training for FT's.... :wink:


That's why I'm thinking Hot Springs may work better. As I read the rules, I can't see why too much training would help as it's vivid that ANYTHING may happen.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ken,

Good form for taking up the challenge!

I wish you luck and hope you win!

I look forward to your firsthand report.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Captain Mike D said:


> Aint gonna say no more about it ...
> Mike


I sincerely hope you keep your word.

Let's play nice, please.

Vicky


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> it's vivid that ANYTHING may happen.


Very true.

Good luck Ken whether in NC or Hot Springs.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

With this Booty/Mike thing going on, the old Kennel Ration commercial comes to mind....."my dog's better than your dog, my dog's better than yours........."

:? ................................

kg


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

At least it's a switch from the usual KG/Guthrie thing that's usually going on....... :roll:


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

[quote="Captain Mike D] I wouldn't even be posting any of this at all if it weren't for your previous thread afew months ago Mike[/quote]

Things fester when you hold on so tight for so long. You might consider letting go. HPW


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> At least it's a switch from the usual KG/Guthrie thing that's usually going on.......


I took my stance, and have followed same, since December....but thanks for caring, Steve! :wink: 

Scroll down to just below the middle of the page on this link for confirmation: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=39123&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=105


kg


----------



## fowlcreek (Dec 8, 2004)

Glad to know the SRS here in NC is getting talked about so much.

Meanwhile, I wanted to let everyone know that Dr. John Sherman, VetHab Rehabilitation hospital has just recently become the newest local sponsor for the NC SRS. Dr. Sherman will be hosting a cocktail/seminar during the week. Budweiser will be the co-host for this seminar! Just wanted to give everyone a heads up so that you can plan to attend the seminar if you will be attending the SRS. It will be free to the public.

Thanks,
Stacey


----------

